# 2020-Kentucky-Spring



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

Let's start with this Kentucky thread for the great year opening up to us all!


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm game. Where region are you in? If I may ask. I'm in Northeastern KY.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

What region. Sorry.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

I didn't find a single morel in any of my spots last season :-( Hopefully it will be a better year this time around


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

I just got in from a hike. The only thing I noticed was some honeysuckle was turning green. No Redbud action yet.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

I did find these


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

Sorry for the duplicates. I'm new at thus.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

morelseeeker said:


> Let's start with this Kentucky thread for the great year opening up to us all!


Excellent Good to See Yall Getn goin..
@morelseeeker i assume you have handled some Tobaca before...
and How bout anyone else down there?
do any of Yall Know a Damm thing about Tobaca ?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

wade said:


> Excellent Good to See Yall Getn goin..
> @morelseeeker i assume you have handled some Tobaca before...
> and How bout anyone else down there?
> do any of Yall Know a Damm thing about Tobaca ?


Used to have a tobaca base on my farm until the government buyout.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Did some trail clearing on my Hart county farm today and couldn’t resist the temptation to check on 2 of my early producing black patches. Nothing big enough to see in the leaf litter so I backed out after a few minutes. Will check again after this week’s rains.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

Oh yeah. Cut, hang and strip. Hahaha. Don't miss it.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

yep..Tobaca..was a Huge part of my life as a younger Man.. from my teen years up t bout 33 years old..
Raised 30 acre every year..
i know how to Handle it..all the way to Top Dollar on the Floor Every Time.
it was a big choice to let it all go..
when ya know so much about it and Love it and Lived it..side by side with family and friends.. it was hard work and Good work.. an Amazing Enjoyable Life


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

Good hard honest money.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

I really hated the stripping of tobacco it was a nasty job being in a stripping room with hardly any heat so the tobacco wouldn’t go out of case and back in the day before bailing you tied it in hands . I wish dirty jobs had been around back then mid seventies would made a good episode.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Pongo805 said:


> I really hated the stripping of tobacco it was a nasty job being in a stripping room with hardly any heat so the tobacco wouldn’t go out of case and back in the day before bailing you tied it in hands . I wish dirty jobs had been around back then mid seventies would made a good episode.


One Saturday when I was a Senior in high school I went from my cross country meet straight to the barn to hang tobacco. My mom was so mad at me for ruining my sweats that day. Coach wasn’t to happy either!


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

You ever get green tobacco sickenss? Not fun.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes @Pongo805 and Everyone
the Reality of Real People Respect and Ethics, Real Friends that would work as hard and fast as possible, Right beside you thru Early morning dew till stoppn for lunch, prepared by a wife that was also working all morning but stopped at 10:00am to have a table full by Noon, of all Homemade Beans, cornbread, rip tomato ketchup. Green beans, cabbage, porkchops, mountain oysters, Roast potato & carrots ..
Giant glasses of Sweet tea.
fresh outa the oven...
Coconut cream pie 5" tall
and thats the short list there was more and more Every day Every day..
Then Everyone Right back at till the sun would drop..or work on into the night a bit
Never letting up never slowing down.
Always leaning forward faster faster
handling and calling every plant or leaf and every move you made perfectly handled
Usually sleep pretty good after that ..
then back up at 6:00am to do it again
damm right it was hard and good.
but still the best life, it was Great
Seldom do you meet anyone now a dayz
that has any real understanding of what really Honest hard work is..
Thank You to Everyone for talking about Tobaca with me..
Thank You


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

Well said Wade


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

Found two in LaRue county today. Tried to post pics but couldn’t. Real small didn’t pick either.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

Alright! The upcoming rain should help I hope.


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

Taylor Clayton said:


> View attachment 25242
> View attachment 25240
> View attachment 25240


Oh how exciting!!!!


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Heck yeah!!!!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Taylor Clayton said:


> Found two in LaRue county today. Tried to post pics but couldn’t. Real small didn’t pick either.


Congratulations! That’s why I backed out of my patches yesterday. I suspected that any that were up were really, really small and I didn’t want to smash any that were hidden under the leaves. Going to check some spots in Jefferson tomorrow.


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

This spot is always ahead of any others I have. It’s within 6 ft of a paved rd and they grow right out of the roadside ditch.


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

Tulip poplars are host trees.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

Taylor Clayton said:


> Tulip poplars are host trees.


Good info. Thanks.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Taylor Clayton said:


> This spot is always ahead of any others I have. It’s within 6 ft of a paved rd and they grow right out of the roadside ditch.


I have an early spot in Jefferson very similar to what you’re describing that I will check on tomorrow. I didn’t want to check it today due to too many people using this area on such a beautiful day. I saw your post on another site and you probably saw that another fella found some in Allen county today. They’ll be popping in most of the state after the rain and temps between now and next weekend.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

That is some Excellent Reporting @Taylor Clayton
Thank You Sir


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Found 2 this morning so far in Jefferson. Looking in other patches now.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm going to have to do some hunting. We should be close to the same latitude.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

rick said:


> View attachment 25280
> Found 2 this morning so far in Jefferson. Looking in other patches now.
> View attachment 25274


Thank You for the Clear Confirmation 
@rick


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

wade said:


> Thank You for the Clear Confirmation
> @rick


You’re welcome. Right across the river from you Hoosiers. Found 6 total with the biggest being 1 1/2 inch. Left all to grow. 2nd earliest that I have ever found them in KY.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm up in Cincinnati OH today. The maples are budding up here. There are robins everywhere as well. I've also seen a few daffodils.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

wade said:


> Excellent Good to See Yall Getn goin..
> @morelseeeker i assume you have handled some Tobaca before...
> and How bout anyone else down there?
> do any of Yall Know a Damm thing about Tobaca ?


Some where in my collections I have some spuds. Never used them though.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

Dfiggy28 said:


> What region. Sorry.


Not from but I have hunted around KY esp. Mammoth Cave National park


----------



## Coaster Dad (Mar 9, 2020)

Hey gang,

Eastern Madison Ky (6 miles due west of Irvine) here. Just thought I’d say hello, and that I’ll keep you posted on 3 spots over the next few weeks. Found a new gray/yellow spot last year on a shag hickory and its shell debris, high on an east facing bank that started popping April 22. Buddy of mine called me 2 days later and said “You eat those things? I wish I had known, I just mowed hundreds down by the lower garage.” Immediately drove to his house, saw the carnage, and then found another patch feet away in the woods. He had cleared a giant elm for a garage addition about 5 years earlier and left it laying, they popped all around it. He knows not to mow those funny looking mushrooms now. I’ll post pics when things get going again.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

wade said:


> Yes @Pongo805 and Everyone
> the Reality of Real People Respect and Ethics, Real Friends that would work as hard and fast as possible, Right beside you thru Early morning dew till stoppn for lunch, prepared by a wife that was also working all morning but stopped at 10:00am to have a table full by Noon, of all Homemade Beans, cornbread, rip tomato ketchup. Green beans, cabbage, porkchops, mountain oysters, Roast potato & carrots ..
> Giant glasses of Sweet tea.
> fresh outa the oven...
> ...


I take it you do know what tobacco spuds are. My Grandfather raised tobacco and gave me a couple of them. I watched collecters pay top dollar for those spuds at my Grandfather's estate auction. I never thought they were worth much. As for the mountain oysters I'll pass but I'll eat all of the coconut cream pie you shove in front of me. Did you ever try tobacco worms for fishing bait?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Dfiggy28 said:


> You ever get green tobacco sickenss? Not fun.


Tobaca Poisoning.. yep @Dfiggy28 and Everyone...
We'd just finished up cuttin
when we pulled up to the barn with tractors pulling Racks.. and Opened them Doors, the gases in the barn took our breath away and we could feel it burning our faces.
we Quickly climbed up and began Hanging way up 15 teers hi in top and middle of this Big barn like 50 x 100 big
Surrounded on all side by Burley Tobaca that had already been Hanging and Cure'n for over a week..and they had it all jammed in and hung to tight.."crowded"
so..there weren't no air a'tall up in there..
just Gases from that Burley that had been hanging cure,n.. my buddy "David" holler'd down to um on the ground ..
"There's No Air up in Here !!"
now Myself and David where only 20 years old...
and the 40 yr old Men on the Ground, had seen this before, a very dangerous situation, and they Knew Exactly and immediately what to do..
They Shouted back at us..
" Keep throw'n / hang'n it in fast as you can .. Keep goin Go Go Hang it ! throw it !
Tobaca .. Tobaca
.. Tobaca... Hurry up ... Get it in there
and they continued to Hand it and Shove it up to us as fast as they could.. and faster than we could take it...
We only had three loads to get off the Racks and hung up in there..
Everyone were all Neighbors and Friends back then Summer 1981..
but those Men on the Ground were My best friends... they were Born Farmers.
and not the type that sit their Asses on a tractor and had it all handed to them..
they had Nothing handed to them but more Work....and its all they knew every day till they died..
They knew what what was happening to us up in there..
they knew it weren't good, but that we could live through it, but only if we kept our bodies moving, Otherwise we would be overcome by the gasses.. and probably pass out and Fall out of the barn and the fall would probably kill someone..
Our eyes were burning..it was pitch black we couldn't see only feel and just reach down grab it and throw it up and Feel / slam it in hanging, same as we had hung millions of heavy sticks of Tobaca under Normal conditions.. We had now become able to do it blind in the dark..and i could feel my lungs hot Hot Burning and irritated inside breathing nothing but gas gasping..
we finished in about 35 minutes and climbed down and sat outside of that barn...Everyone was looking at us..
i wouldn't admit it but i felt like shit weird shakes sick pain Hurting pain through my whole body and my brain and my stomach really hurt...
Tommy's Wife Sue..had prepared a Wonderful Spaghetti dinner for us all, we
went inside and Enjoyed it Together .
Except for David, he said he didn't feel good enough to eat anything..
after dinner i was...
still feeling very sick and Hurting
I drove my 1975 Chevrolet long bed step side Home as the moon was rising..
i stepped out of my truck and threw up all that delicious Spaghetti on my lawn..
im talking lost it all big deep breathing in and Huge thrust of everything from deep inside of me blown out my Mouth, i was even blown spaghetti out of my sinus and nose.. breathing deep in again and blowing and Throwing it all and Everything out again...i made it into my kitchen, drank a glass of water.. and...
i got on my kitchen wall phone and called over to Tommy's, told um what had just happened..
and that now i felt completely fine, as if i had never even been sick..
ever since i figured the Spaghetti the Pasta....Must have absorbed all of that poison out of my blood and saved me..
But not David .. he was sick for a week afterwards
Hey im sorry this was so long Yall.
but Thank You this was so enjoyable remembering and telling about this.
I've always thought of it but never got to share it until now...
Thank You


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

morelseeeker said:


> I take it you do know what tobacco spuds are. My Grandfather raised tobacco and gave me a couple of them. I watched collecters pay top dollar for those spuds at my Grandfather's estate auction. I never thought they were worth much. As for the mountain oysters I'll pass but I'll eat all of the coconut cream pie you shove in front of me. Did you ever try tobacco worms for fishing bait?


Well @morelseeeker i do believe you are referring to tobaco spikes..
and yes Man.. i think i can take us right now to a place that serves the 2nd best Coconut Cream pie in the World..
Man i love Pie..i might just get my pants on and run to Walmart right now and get something


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Dfiggy28 said:


> Well said Wade


now you reminded me..
Folks down there. .Said WELL alot
used it as an Expression Regularly
Well... that is so Cool to remember now..
and i do use Well Regularly 
and most thought i said Man ! too much
and i still do .. i like it Man


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

Couldn’t stand it anymore, picked 12 today. Left 4 to grow.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

wade said:


> now you reminded me..
> Folks down there. .Said WELL alot
> used it as an Expression Regularly
> Well... that is so Cool to remember now..
> ...


I say man a lot too. Hahaha. Oh well.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

I still haven't found anything. I'm going to check a few more spots this weekend. I still have about 130 acres to comb through here then I'll move to my other farm. Its only 65 acres but its a great place. We'll see. My forsythia is blooming and my neighbor daffodils are up. Hopefully I come across something.


----------



## Coaster Dad (Mar 9, 2020)

You south of the Kentucky river?


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

No. I'm right on the Ohio River. In between Cincinnati and Ashland.


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

Howdy everybody! Excited for a new season. Heading out to Menifee county tomorrow for my first hunt of the season! Happy shroomin everyone!


----------



## Coaster Dad (Mar 9, 2020)

Dfiggy28 said:


> No. I'm right on the Ohio River. In between Cincinnati and Ashland.


Gotcha. We’re South of Lexington and things are just a little early here. Never found many blacks in the area, but gray and yellow show up often. Good luck this year. I’ll be waiting on the redbuds I guess.


----------



## Dianna (Apr 8, 2019)

morelseeeker said:


> Let's start with this Kentucky thread for the great year opening up to us all!


I hope its a good year for each and everyone of you . Happy hunting and good luck.


----------



## Dianna (Apr 8, 2019)

Hello fella hunters hope this year is a good one and each and everyone of you good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Earliest black ever for me in my spot. It was just the one but the hunt is on in Calloway county!


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

Coaster Dad said:


> Gotcha. We’re South of Lexington and things are just a little early here. Never found many blacks in the area, but gray and yellow show up often. Good luck this year. I’ll be waiting on the redbuds I guess.


I hear you. I'm by Augusta and Maysville. I'll keep y'all posted. Good luck.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

These little guys are all I found today


----------



## FOWLER267 (Mar 8, 2020)

Have helped burn a plant bed back before they gassed them. Helped plant and gas them, pulled plants later then set and walked behind plugging the misses.. Hoed, topped and oiled(Had a 8 inch spot of skin get "burnt" by the oil when we would put a gallon jug on our belt and use a funnel to fill joy bottles to oil with..... Killed a few of the tobacco worms.... Cut, spiked, dropped sticks, loaded it on side loaders, regular scaffold wagons and a flat bed, picked up leaves... Handed it up into the barn and worked on various tiers... Shoveled sawdust and slabs to build a fire.... Took it down, carried into the stripping shed and piled it in front of the classers then moved it to the strippers and hauled the stalks out while boxing leaf, 2nds, lugs and green.... Loaded it on wagons... Later in February, I worked at one of the floors one year...

Came back from 6 weeks of ROTC advanced camp and 3 weeks of Airborne School to find out I had been turned down for student loans that year for "making too much money".... (Made $525 for 9 weeks in 1987)Cut tobacco at $6 an hour for 2 weeks or so to get enough money to pay for 1/3rd of tuition on the deferred payments schedule.... Do I qualify?


----------



## FOWLER267 (Mar 8, 2020)

I was out near Ky Lake looking at property that I'm listing... I looked around a bit and my ten year streak of "No Morels" continues..


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

FOWLER267 said:


> Have helped burn a plant bed back before they gassed them. Helped plant and gas them, pulled plants later then set and walked behind plugging the misses.. Hoed, topped and oiled(Had a 8 inch spot of skin get "burnt" by the oil when we would put a gallon jug on our belt and use a funnel to fill joy bottles to oil with..... Killed a few of the tobacco worms.... Cut, spiked, dropped sticks, loaded it on side loaders, regular scaffold wagons and a flat bed, picked up leaves... Handed it up into the barn and worked on various tiers... Shoveled sawdust and slabs to build a fire.... Took it down, carried into the stripping shed and piled it in front of the classers then moved it to the strippers and hauled the stalks out while boxing leaf, 2nds, lugs and green.... Loaded it on wagons... Later in February, I worked at one of the floors one year...
> 
> Came back from 6 weeks of ROTC advanced camp and 3 weeks of Airborne School to find out I had been turned down for student loans that year for "making too much money".... (Made $525 for 9 weeks in 1987)Cut tobacco at $6 an hour for 2 weeks or so to get enough money to pay for 1/3rd of tuition on the deferred payments schedule.... Do I qualify?


damm..you the only other one i every heard mention the joy bottle oil'n...
we'll work ya...your in..


----------



## hillbillygoat (Mar 12, 2020)

young poplars or mature poplars for blacks?


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

Matures is what I am finding them under. Also right around the trunks of cut off sassafrass. State came in and trimmed roadside brush a couple years ago and every sassafrass stump has a black beside it. Never seen that before.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Taylor Clayton said:


> Matures is what I am finding them under. Also right around the trunks of cut off sassafrass. State came in and trimmed roadside brush a couple years ago and every sassafrass stump has a black beside it. Never seen that before.


Very interesting about your finds around the sassafras. All of my black finds are in mature poplar woods also.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I picked all of the morels I found today. 12 total including the 6 I found earlier this week and let them grow a little. I decided to go ahead and pick them since I may not be able to get back to those patches for a few days. 3 or 4 of these were barely poking out from under the leaves. Almost all of the 12 would not have been found if I had just been walking through the woods. I literally walked up to specific patches that I’ve picked for years, kneeled close to the ground and just panned in all directions. It’s still to early to find many due to the small size.


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

rick said:


> I picked all of the morels I found today. 12 total including the 6 I found earlier this week and let them grow a little. I decided to go ahead and pick them since I may not be able to get back to those patches for a few days. 3 or 4 of these were barely poking out from under the leaves. Almost all of the 12 would not have been found if I had just been walking through the woods. I literally walked up to specific patches, kneeled close to the ground and just panned in all directions. It’s still to early to find many due to the small size.
> View attachment 25426


I have looked in other places I have found them before and I haven’t had any luck. The only reason I am finding these, is because they are in the same spot every year. I walk in the ditch, and scan the 6ft of leaf litter between it and the blacktop. All in a 30 ft stretch between two large poplars.


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

P


Taylor Clayton said:


> I have looked in other places I have found them before and I haven’t had any luck. The only reason I am finding these, is because they are in the same spot every year. I walk in the ditch, and scan the 6ft of leaf litter between it and the blacktop. All in a 30 ft stretch between two large poplars.


picked 15 so far left 8 or so to grow.


----------



## hillbillygoat (Mar 12, 2020)

@Taylor Clayton 
What part of Ky are you in if u don’t mind me askin?


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

ELIZABETHTOWN


----------



## hillbillygoat (Mar 12, 2020)

Taylor Clayton said:


> ELIZABETHTOWN


Y’all usually find them this early up that way?


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

First one last year was March 17th.I found one on March 1st in 17. I’d say this is about an average year, found my last blacks last year on April 9th. Only found two yellows all year last year.


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

morelseeeker said:


> Some where in my collections I have some spuds. Never used them though.


?


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

I went out this afternoon in Logan county and found 3 in one of my patches but I left them. This is the earliest I have ever found any. Typically I find the most around April 10th here.


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

7 more today, along with 11 more I didn’t pick. Must have popped over night.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

That was a good 60 degree rain last night. The soil temps at 2 inches only dropped @ 3 degrees overnight. Perfect to make them pop. I believe you’re right about them just popping. Look how light they are colored.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

Still nothing. Only thing new that I've seen.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

FOWLER267 said:


> I was out near Ky Lake looking at property that I'm listing... I looked around a bit and my ten year streak of "No Morels" continues..


Don’t give up! Last year I found them through late April in Calloway county.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

mollymac said:


> Don’t give up! Last year I found them through late April in Calloway county.


Yes, don’t give up. I have found many of my patches over the past 20+ years by finding the blacks when they are much larger and either fully mature or past their prime. I have usually come across these patches in late April or early May and just made a mental note and checked those spots earlier in the years following. They’re tough to see right now because they are still very small. I picked these 3 this morning in Jefferson before the rains came.


----------



## Newbieshroomie (Mar 15, 2020)

wade said:


> Yes @Pongo805 and Everyone
> the Reality of Real People Respect and Ethics, Real Friends that would work as hard and fast as possible, Right beside you thru Early morning dew till stoppn for lunch, prepared by a wife that was also working all morning but stopped at 10:00am to have a table full by Noon, of all Homemade Beans, cornbread, rip tomato ketchup. Green beans, cabbage, porkchops, mountain oysters, Roast potato & carrots ..
> Giant glasses of Sweet tea.
> fresh outa the oven...
> ...


----------



## Newbieshroomie (Mar 15, 2020)

wade said:


> Excellent Good to See Yall Getn goin..
> @morelseeeker i assume you have handled some Tobaca before...
> and How bout anyone else down there?
> do any of Yall Know a Damm thing about Tobaca ?


City kid, but worked the warehouse auctions. Remember all the warehouses and commotion during buying season and the jobs it provided for me and friends. Also remember the buy, buy to the farms. It's weird to drive the roads that used to be tobacco and corn and that turned to soy and???(green peppers) 
. So hello to you all, I'm new to using these kind of forums, so forgive any mishaps I commit. Looking forward to starting my morel hunt. Here's to good eats and good hunting. And thank you for patience, advice, and good luck.


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

I got the call this weekend that they are finding blacks in Rockcastle.
I’m gearing up now to go pound ground and see what I see, I don’t expect much, but I’ve never hunted anywhere near this area so I’m absolutely clueless!

I asked what trees to look for, I was told to look for poplar, especially if there’s roses near... never heard of a link with roses... im dubious, I’m gunna look tho, seems like lots of local info is garbage... but I’ve learned to not dismiss it, it’s worth considering even if it seems unlikely to be true... funny how much lore and how many wives tales are attached to morels.

I’m really looking forward to finally having some decent ground to pound, I might actually find a few.

I’ve only ever found late seasons grays, all in poplar, never seen any other morel in this area, so I’m really flying blind, but I’ve had to teach myself so I’m used to flying blind... this new ground looks great compared to my area...
However, I am just about clueless as I’ve never hunted outside my area, I’m sure I’ll figure it out, but if anyone has advice for the Stanford/crab orchard/Danville area that would be lovely!
I’ll take any advice I can get!

I’ll keep folks posted!
Good luck!


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Well I'm gonna give it a try again this year... Haven't found a single Morel in the 3 years I have searched for them. I live in Barren Co. I have looked in Mammoth Cave National park. I have also looked around Barren River Lake and a friend's farm and so far have struck out every year. Hoping to find some more land to hunt or someone willing to share there secret spot with me and hoping to finally get my first morels this year.


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Secret spots are hard to come by....My best advice to find morels is go to woods. Find elm,cherry,sycamore,tulip,ash,apple, trees and others that are in fresh dying mode or if it’s a lot of those trees alive even in area scout it. Hunt those trees until they are completely dead and what I call shaking bark. It’s on but falling off of the trees. Also look in briar thickets and scrub brush trees if there of those varieties of trees. Sometimes the younger trees in grassy open areas can produce well depending on year. Most important of all SLOW down when hunting morels. When I hunt I literally where’s Waldo the ground walking thru. Walk to target trees area slowly and literally scan every inch of the ground. Really have to slow your eyes down..hope the info helps. I know the area of Louisville north all the way thru Bedford and Carrollton along the River is good hunting. Also across the River in Madison Indiana have hunted as well and done good. I lived in Bedford/Lagrange area 20 years ago. Not sure how far that is from you but good luck


----------



## Tiffany Joy (Mar 14, 2020)

Hello mushroom friends! I am new at foraging for Morels and thought I'd introduce myself and say I have been enjoying all the posts everyone has shared so far! I'm still fairly new to West Kentucky (about 1.5 years since we relocated here). We actually live on my husband's family property we have partially inherited, and we have roughly 100 acres of mature (hardwood) wooded area. I am looking forward to getting out into the woods and seeing what I can find. I know we have a massive amount of various mushrooms that grow throughout the year, and have enjoyed a very large harvest of chicken of the woods since we have been here... so I'm fairly confident we will find some morels too.

Question though, I know this rain we've had should help with morel growth, but with the weather dipping down over the last couple of days with this cold front that's come through, will that affect the growth of the morels, causing it to slow until it warms back up... or does it not matter? TIA for all the info y'all share!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Soil temps have dropped 10 degrees the past 3 days so that will delay the season a little.


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

No luck yet in Menifee or Bath county. Hopefully better luck later this week.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

Nothing up here yet. I saw a Redbud tree in bloom yesterday but it was close to a house.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Dang, all this rain and nothing yet in my neck of the woods of Western Kentucky. Even though it got cold, I'll still go check tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Dfiggy28 said:


> Still nothing. Only thing new that I've seen.


Your weed is butterweed ;-)


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

Very tasty!!


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

Found 5 here in Logan county this afternoon.


----------



## hillbillygoat (Mar 12, 2020)

Buckbuster6213 said:


> Found 5 here in Logan county this afternoon.
> View attachment 25630


What the hell are the paper towel and mushrooms sitting on?


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

hillbillygoat said:


> What the hell are the paper towel and mushrooms sitting on?


My granite counter top.


----------



## hillbillygoat (Mar 12, 2020)

For the life of me, I couldn’t figure out what the hell I was lookin at. Lol


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

hillbillygoat said:


> For the life of me, I couldn’t figure out what the hell I was lookin at. Lol


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Buckbuster6213 said:


> Found 5 here in Logan county this afternoon.
> View attachment 25630


Looks like a couple of those are 3-4 inches tall. I found 1 more in Jefferson today but all that I have found have been really fresh and small.


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

rick said:


> Looks like a couple of those are 3-4 inches tall. I found 1 more in Jefferson today but all that I have found have been really fresh and small.


That is correct. The 3 largest are the ones I saw Friday afternoon and left. I also found a tiny grey one today that was about an inch and a half tall and I left it.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Brandon.g said:


> Dang, all this rain and nothing yet in my neck of the woods of Western Kentucky. Even though it got cold, I'll still go check tomorrow. Wish me luck!


Good luck @Brandon.g 
where or What are you Near?
in Western Kentucky ..


----------



## Dianna (Apr 8, 2019)

[QUOTE="Taylor Clayton, post: 1306010, member: 1372


----------



## Dianna (Apr 8, 2019)

Hello wish i was there hunting with you. They look great. I am going out this weekend to scope things out. Hope i find some. Might be a bit early here in virginia. Any one in virginia finding any.


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

17 more today.


----------



## Coaster Dad (Mar 9, 2020)

Out scouting today with the boy. 4" soil temps still hovering around 51. Never found blacks around here, just gray/yellows. Should be popping in a couple of weeks around here.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Taylor Clayton said:


> 17 more today.


Do they appear to be new ones that have popped in the last few days or are
they some that popped last week and have grown to the size that they were big enough to finally see them?


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

Definitely new, very light tan color. Like they just popped.


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

Found several tiny ones that popped overnight I didn’t pick. Easy to tell they are new when they pop in moss on the side of a road ditch.


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Coaster Dad said:


> Out scouting today with the boy. 4" soil temps still hovering around 51. Never found blacks around here, just gray/yellows. Should be popping in a couple of weeks around here.


Great pic!!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

I Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

I Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

I Will Hunt..!

and to Anyone and Everyone ..

You Should Already Know Better ..

** So Don't Even Try to Stop Me **

Get Your Stealth On Yall !!


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

Several more today along with several I didn’t pick that just popped.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

Havent been on here for a minute! Been checking my spots in Jefferson/bullitt county line but still nothing here. Anyone towards hodgensville finding anything? I might go to my buddys property first of the week there if there is.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

wade said:


> Good luck @Brandon.g
> where or What are you Near?
> in Western Kentucky ..


Thanks, but I didn't find anything :-( I'm in Graves county.


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

That’s where I’m finding mine, hodgenville.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Just starting to pop in Calloway county....saw several tiny ones so I didn’t look for too long for fear of walking on them in my known locations.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm not one to really give up, but, I give up! I didn't find one single morel in any of my spots last season, and I haven't found any as of yet. I went yesterday, and there were no mushrooms of any kind growing. It's been so rainy and warm too, so it makes no darn sense....


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Brandon.g said:


> I'm not one to really give up, but, I give up! I didn't find one single morel in any of my spots last season, and I haven't found any as of yet. I went yesterday, and there were no mushrooms of any kind growing. It's been so rainy and warm too, so it makes no darn sense....


I’m finding them earlier than usual. I bet your spots will pop soon


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

For those in Western KY, have you had any luck in LBL? Not asking for your favorite spots....just wondering?


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks Mrs mac  I was just frustrated, as I'll continue to hunt as much as I can even if I don't find any. 

I wonder if it's even legal to hunt for them at LBL? I know I mentioned hunting at Fort Massac State Park on a another mushroom forum, and a guy told me that the game warden caught him on year and told him all the plants animals and mushrooms are protected, and that he had to dump all his morels out on the ground.

I would think most National parks would be like this, but who knows. I would like to find out though, and hit up LBL sometime though


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

I found 6 today in Logan county but didn't pick them, I will revisit them tomorrow.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Brandon.g said:


> I'm not one to really give up, but, I give up! I didn't find one single morel in any of my spots last season, and I haven't found any as of yet. I went yesterday, and there were no mushrooms of any kind growing. It's been so rainy and warm too, so it makes no darn sense....


John Connor 
You can Not Self Terminate


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Terminator, Terminated!


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

At least some people are using this  I'm thinking Mrs mac posted the Murray finds ;-)


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Picked 20 yesterday morning in Jefferson and 14 on my Hart county farm in the afternoon. Went back to my farm today and found another 11.


----------



## Jacob Meadows (Apr 9, 2017)

Couldn’t help myself! Checking in from Caldwell County.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Finding more and more but too small to pick right now. Should be prime hunting in about a week.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Brandon.g said:


> Thanks Mrs mac  I was just frustrated, as I'll continue to hunt as much as I can even if I don't find any.
> 
> I wonder if it's even legal to hunt for them at LBL? I know I mentioned hunting at Fort Massac State Park on a another mushroom forum, and a guy told me that the game warden caught him on year and told him all the plants animals and mushrooms are protected, and that he had to dump all his morels out on the ground.
> 
> I would think most National parks would be like this, but who knows. I would like to find out though, and hit up LBL sometime though


I think it is legal in LBL. Going to try to confirm. I saw pics on Facebook today of finds in LBL.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

This is great news then! I bet their are tons of good finds at LBL!


----------



## smitty1959 (Mar 30, 2019)

Nothing in Warren co yet


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Brandon.g said:


> This is great news then! I bet their are tons of good finds at LBL!


Go Man !


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

You're such an encouraging person, I like that  I might see if I can get some free time to go soon!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Had a chance to take my youngest son and my 9 year twin grandsons. They found most of the 22 we found today. All different stages of growth. Picked 18 and left another 4 to grow. The ones we left yesterday had barely grown due to the cold night I’m guessing.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

rick said:


> Had a chance to take my youngest son and my 9 year twin grandsons. They found most of the 22 we found today. All different stages of growth. Picked 18 and left another 4 to grow. The ones we left yesterday had barely grown due to the cold night I’m guessing.


Thank You for Your Excellent Reporting 
@rick


----------



## YellaMorchella (Apr 18, 2018)

Anyone know anything about Christian County or LBL on the Kentucky side...


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

I found 13 this afternoon in Logan county.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Buckbuster6213 said:


> View attachment 25922
> I found 13 this afternoon in Logan county.


Wow... those are fresh


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Guys and gals it is getting ready to get really good. My wife and I checked in on our spots in the Louisville Metro area. We hadn’t picked there since Friday and they didn’t disappoint. We picked 28 good size blacks and we continue to find very fresh shrooms that have just popped.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Ooooo Man those are lookin really good 
@rick


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

wade said:


> Ooooo Man those are lookin really good
> @rick


They’re smelling mighty fine in the skillet right now. Making a pot of cream of morel with 1/2 lb of them.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Brandon.g said:


> This is great news then! I bet their are tons of good finds at LBL!


Spent several hours looking on Sunday but no luck. The woods looked right but still too early, I think.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Yesterday’s picks....going to stay out of my woods for awhile....afraid of stepping on babies! And I flushed up a Woodcock. She has a nest with four eggs.


----------



## FOWLER267 (Mar 8, 2020)

Found these in LBL yesterday. Not sure what they are? I looked through my books then tossed them when I couldn't ID Them. No Morels were spoted....


----------



## FOWLER267 (Mar 8, 2020)

The tan ones were growing on a stick of dead wood.


----------



## YellaMorchella (Apr 18, 2018)

very nice folks ... Some good finds. 
I think I'll take a look around soon.


----------



## db77 (Apr 16, 2013)

I bet they will be popping after the next few warm days!


----------



## FOWLER267 (Mar 8, 2020)

I sell real estate and quite a bit of land so it gives me the chance to look around.... I was in Marshall County today but no luck.


----------



## Anthony dawdy (Mar 19, 2020)

mollymac said:


> For those in Western KY, have you had any luck in LBL? Not asking for your favorite spots....just wondering?


Been out several times and still no luck in any spots i know in lbl.


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

FOWLER267 said:


> View attachment 25998
> View attachment 26000
> View attachment 26002
> The tan ones were growing on a stick of dead wood.


The black ones appear to be urnula craterium 'devils urn' mushroom. The other i believe to be a hexagonal pored polypore


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Well, I found three, and a stinky stink horn! Maybe with temps in the 80's coming up I'll find more!

Dang, It wont let me post the pics!


----------



## bexinthewoods (Mar 25, 2020)

FOWLER267 said:


> View attachment 25994
> View attachment 25996
> Found these in LBL yesterday. Not sure what they are? I looked through my books then tossed them when I couldn't ID Them. No Morels were spoted....


The pored mushrooms are called Lentinus brumalis - they aren't Hexgonal Pored Polypores, as those have orange caps and no stems.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Picked another 31 today. 19 in Jefferson and a dozen in Hart. All very fresh except for 1. Found several that had popped since Monday. A good
Rain after the 3 warm days should really make it good hunting for everyone. 4 of the 5 that I left to grow last Sunday grew very little. Left them again to grow


----------



## bexinthewoods (Mar 25, 2020)

Hello fellow fungi fans - I'm new to this forum. PNW person, here in KY until the apocalypse ends. I hunt/research all fungi, but I have recently re-developed an obsession for your Eastern morels (I have hunted out west most of my life, and hunted here with family as a kid). I have one private spot that fits all the habitat criteria, but after searching 3 times/week on average, I've come home empty handed each time (other than some jellies and inkies). I have also frequented a few parks, but those are hit or miss with everyone having free time to hunt. Today's search was extra desperate and extra depressing - I can find TINY field caps the size of a pin, but not the morels?! Anyone having any luck? Folks in my mushroom Facebook group have been finding tons in SoKY (happy for them but it really just fuels my obsession more).


----------



## bexinthewoods (Mar 25, 2020)

smitty1959 said:


> Nothing in Warren co yet


Same here - I keep getting discouraged because of the seemingly perfect conditions, lack of ANY fungi in spots, and the massive hauls that other people seem to be having in SoKY.


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

Goomba shroom! said:


> The black ones appear to be urnula craterium 'devils urn' mushroom. The other i believe to be a hexagonal pored polypore


Hexi pored mushroom*


bexinthewoods said:


> The pored mushrooms are called Lentinus brumalis - they aren't Hexgonal Pored Polypores, as those have orange caps and no stems.


I believe you are correct!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Anthony dawdy said:


> Been out several times and still no luck in any spots i know in lbl.


is the land between the lakes a pocket of ground that comes in later than most every thing around it ??


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

bexinthewoods said:


> Hello fellow fungi fans - I'm new to this forum. PNW person, here in KY until the apocalypse ends. I hunt/research all fungi, but I have recently re-developed an obsession for your Eastern morels (I have hunted out west most of my life, and hunted here with family as a kid). I have one private spot that fits all the habitat criteria, but after searching 3 times/week on average, I've come home empty handed each time (other than some jellies and inkies). I have also frequented a few parks, but those are hit or miss with everyone having free time to hunt. Today's search was extra desperate and extra depressing - I can find TINY field caps the size of a pin, but not the morels?! Anyone having any luck? Folks in my mushroom Facebook group have been finding tons in SoKY (happy for them but it really just fuels my obsession more).


@bexinthewoods 
you will find yourself surrounded by Morels Soon enough KEEP HUNTING


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

rick said:


> Picked another 31 today. 19 in Jefferson and a dozen in Hart. All very fresh except for 1. Found several that had popped since Monday. A good
> Rain after the 3 warm days should really make it good hunting for everyone. 4 of the 5 that I left to grow last Sunday grew very little. Left them again to grow


Are you finding blacks???? Bc ive been searching my hot spots that produce every year in southern Jefferson county line and no signs of anything not even may apples poking up yet. Ive never found any blacks ever so thats y i ask.


----------



## Brittany Fogle (Mar 25, 2020)

So I am new to the morel hunting! I scoured a little nothing serious last year, this year I’ve been 2 times really looking hard not even sure if I have any on my farm or if I am even really looking in the right areas to be honest any tips or pointers??


----------



## bexinthewoods (Mar 25, 2020)

wade said:


> @bexinthewoods
> you will find yourself surrounded by Morels Soon enough KEEP HUNTING


So encouraging, thank you Wade! Morels have taken over my dreams, literally!


----------



## FOWLER267 (Mar 8, 2020)

Goomba shroom! said:


> The black ones appear to be urnula craterium 'devils urn' mushroom. The other i believe to be a hexagonal pored polypore


 So, whats the verdict on edibility?


----------



## FOWLER267 (Mar 8, 2020)

bexinthewoods said:


> The pored mushrooms are called Lentinus brumalis - they aren't Hexgonal Pored Polypores, as those have orange caps and no stems.


 Thanks for the ID!! Are they edible? Poisonous? Medicinal?


----------



## bexinthewoods (Mar 25, 2020)

FOWLER267 said:


> Thanks for the ID!! Are they edible? Poisonous? Medicinal?


Sources say it's too tough to eat, and no known medicinal properties. Urnula craterium has been noted to be "not horrible" but really another toughie with no known medicinal properties. Neither are lethal/severely poisonous, but rather quotes as being mediocre/hard to swallow. We should be having some wonderful edibles popping up soon, like oysters/dryads saddle/half free morels/etc.


----------



## jacob buckman (Mar 21, 2019)

Found 27 today it’s gonna be a great year
Left the white to grow


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jacob buckman said:


> View attachment 26050
> View attachment 26048
> Found 27 today it’s gonna be a great year
> Left the white to grow


Howdy @jacob buckman 
what area are you near?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> Are you finding blacks???? Bc ive been searching my hot spots that produce every year in southern Jefferson county line and no signs of anything not even may apples poking up yet. Ive never found any blacks ever so thats y i ask.


All blacks so far but I expect the greys and yellows to start showing up when we get a rain following these 3 warm days.


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

Their up in Carlisle county KY. found a few big blacks Wich is a first a small yellow & a small grey


----------



## Andrew96 (Mar 26, 2020)

Still looks pretty early around the south welcome station at LBL. Anyone finding any yet?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

14 more today with the 1st grey of the season. Found the big one next to the truck after walking 4 miles.


----------



## bexinthewoods (Mar 25, 2020)

rick said:


> View attachment 26084
> 14 more today with the 1st grey of the season. Found the big one next to the truck after walking 4 miles.
> View attachment 26082


That's the way it goes, isn't it?! Are you hunting on private land? I'm associating my lack of success with lack of private land access.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Today was on my Hart county farm but I hunt both private and public land in Jefferson. I have owned the Hart county property for 21 years and today is the 1st time I have found a morel in or on the edge of a field on that property!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

bexinthewoods said:


> That's the way it goes, isn't it?! Are you hunting on private land? I'm associating my lack of success with lack of private land access.


@bexinthewoods Bex you need dress in all Stealth Realtree camo, mostly brown colors for this time of year..and you need a cool driver to drop you off along the Road .. spots like Creeks and hwy on/off ramps..You jump out, get in out of site and Hunt slowly cover the area very well
keep your Cool Gather your Finds and call your driver to come get you.
also; hide your bag full of Morels under your shirt or somehow as you come out of the woods and have a very disappointed look on you face..
so if a car passing by sees you they won't know whats up...
or come out Smiling Swinging your bag over your head Holler'n Out and Pointing
THERE'S MORELS YONDER !!!
you choice
You Won't Know if You Don't Go !!!
so Keep Hunting


----------



## bexinthewoods (Mar 25, 2020)

wade said:


> @bexinthewoods Bex you need dress in all Stealth Realtree camo, mostly brown colors for this time of year..and you need a cool driver to drop you off along the Road .. spots like Creeks and hwy on/off ramps..You jump out, get in out of site and Hunt slowly cover the area very well
> keep your Cool Gather your Finds and call your driver to come get you.
> also; hide your bag full of Morels under your shirt or somehow as you come out of the woods and have a very disappointed look on you face..
> so if a car passing by sees you they won't know whats up...
> ...


Consider it done! Lol


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Picked 50 today in Hart. Some are showing some age now. Also pics of the 2 sets of twins I picked yesterday. Sentimental towards those







since I have identical twin daughters and identical twin grandsons!


----------



## StaceAk (Mar 27, 2020)

Hey guys i have used this board to see when mushrooms are up and thought I would join! I just found 148 today in grayson county!!


----------



## Jacob Meadows (Apr 9, 2017)

Found a nice buck skull with rack and about 8 nice half morels.


----------



## Jacob Meadows (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Jacob Meadows said:


> View attachment 26182


Cool


----------



## StaceAk (Mar 27, 2020)

Anyone hunt in nelson co. ? I have a lived in nelson co for 5 yrs and no luck? At least I still have my spot in grayson co.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Still hunting in Hart county, staying away from the city for now. Picked 20 blacks today. Several of these were really big. We may get 1 more week of picking the blacks.















Finished the day with 48. I’m shocked at how they have grown in size the past 2 days. Hoping tonight’s rain will bring one more flush of the blacks, but I have my doubts. It will definitely get the greys/yellows started in my areas. I noticed that the poplars are leafing out at the crowns of the trees. That is my indicator for the greys/yellows to start showing.


----------



## LyonCo. (Apr 9, 2019)

Adding some pics. I've read about false morels and I believe I've stumbled across a few today. Quite a bit larger, bright red, and a solid stem. Anyone familiar? Otherwise, no morels yet...I'm in Western KY but gonna try again tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

LyonCo. said:


> Adding some pics. I've read about false morels and I believe I've stumbled across a few today. Quite a bit larger, bright red, and a solid stem. Anyone familiar? Otherwise, no morels yet...I'm in Western KY but gonna try again tomorrow. Thanks!
> View attachment 26248
> View attachment 26250


Definitely a false morel and definitely don’t eat those!


----------



## Coaster Dad (Mar 9, 2020)

Still early in Madison, but we did find a lost cave entrance  Now why would a Morel want to live around here?


----------



## Jacob Meadows (Apr 9, 2017)

LyonCo. said:


> Adding some pics. I've read about false morels and I believe I've stumbled across a few today. Quite a bit larger, bright red, and a solid stem. Anyone familiar? Otherwise, no morels yet...I'm in Western KY but gonna try again tomorrow. Thanks!
> View attachment 26248
> View attachment 26250


Keep looking they are up we have been finding them for the last 2 weeks here in Caldwell County.


----------



## LyonCo. (Apr 9, 2019)

Jacob Meadows said:


> Keep looking they are up we have been finding them for the last 2 weeks here in Caldwell County.


Good to know! Headed back out today so fingers crossed! Happy hunting!


----------



## LyonCo. (Apr 9, 2019)

rick said:


> Definitely a false morel and definitely don’t eat those!


Thank you! I thought so. My first time seeing these but happy to know there's big difference between the 2. They're easy to differentiate!


----------



## NoodleIsAShark (Apr 3, 2018)

Anyone have any luck in northern kentucky/cincy area? I know they have to start coming out soon!


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

persistence is the key!


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Visited my Jefferson county patches today and my wife and I found 18. Most were primo with a couple starting to get old. Started freezing some for future culinary joy!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Brandon.g said:


> View attachment 26298
> 
> 
> View attachment 26300
> ...


 What county? Congratulations of your find!


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

I found mine in Graves county. Right in town. Thanks!


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

Brandon.g said:


> View attachment 26298
> 
> 
> View attachment 26300
> ...


Man, those are monsters! I've never seen any that big!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

My son and his kids picked 49 blacks and 1 grey today in Grayson on Nolin WMA.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Buckbuster6213 said:


> Man, those are monsters! I've never seen any that big!



I have found them much bigger here before, a few years back.


----------



## FOWLER267 (Mar 8, 2020)

I went to LBL yesterday and spent about four hours looking. They have an area that was just burned off and I have heard that can stimulate the shrooms...? I didn't find any but on the plus side, it seems to have wiped the ticks out!! I kept looking and finally found a tulip poplar and found the very first Morel after a long 15 seasons or so of looking!!

I kept on looking as I wanted atleast six for that firs taste of Morels after so long..... Didn't find another but I did fry that lone shroom up!


----------



## Jacob Meadows (Apr 9, 2017)

FOWLER267 said:


> I went to LBL yesterday and spent about four hours looking. They have an area that was just burned off and I have heard that can stimulate the shrooms...? I didn't find any but on the plus side, it seems to have wiped the ticks out!! I kept looking and finally found a tulip poplar and found the very first Morel after a long 15 seasons or so of looking!!
> 
> I kept on looking as I wanted atleast six for that firs taste of Morels after so long..... Didn't find another but I did fry that lone shroom up!


How big was your morel?


----------



## Jacob Meadows (Apr 9, 2017)

Found a few more this morning.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Brandon.g said:


> View attachment 26298
> 
> 
> View attachment 26300
> ...


My gosh.. So Fresh... i can Barely Maintain ..Beautiful


----------



## StaceAk (Mar 27, 2020)

Hey guys went again today in grayson co. Found 160!


----------



## db77 (Apr 16, 2013)

Grayson Co this afternoon and found six blacks way past their prime all on south facing slopes and five very fresh but small grays on north facing slopes. Not the bumper crop we were hoping for but it’s something.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

My son picked another 8 blacks and 7 small greys in Grayson today and I picked 1 in Jefferson. I took a break from shrooms this afternoon.


----------



## StaceAk (Mar 27, 2020)

Just thought i would share my other hobby my koi pond ...i had to replace the liner a few days ago so I haven't had time to put my rock down so ignore the unfinished liner.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

wade said:


> My gosh.. So Fresh... i can Barely Maintain ..Beautiful


Thanks man, I'll be going back out tomorrow too!


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

rick said:


> View attachment 26430
> My son picked another 8 blacks and 7 small greys in Grayson today and I picked 1 in Jefferson. I took a break from shrooms this afternoon.
> View attachment 26428



Nice mess of fish! I always go fishing during my mushroom hunts, as all my mushroom spots are near my fishing spots!

I've been tearing the bass and crappie up too!

I throw all my fish back though.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Coaster Dad (Mar 9, 2020)

Hoping this rain and the upcoming sunshine make for some pops this weekend in SE & Central KY!


----------



## StaceAk (Mar 27, 2020)

Hey can anyone tell me if this is a false morel ?


----------



## tstinson (Apr 23, 2019)

StaceAk said:


> Hey can anyone tell me if this is a false morel ?


Looks like a half free morel


----------



## bexinthewoods (Mar 25, 2020)

StaceAk said:


> Hey can anyone tell me if this is a false morel ?


It's a half free morels 100% and is edible! Morchella punctipes if you want to do your own research -


----------



## bexinthewoods (Mar 25, 2020)

Found 6 Half Free Morels & 2 tiny grays! In a city park in Warren County!


----------



## StaceAk (Mar 27, 2020)

tstinson said:


> Looks like a half free morel


Thank you!! I gave my mom some of the mushrooms i found yesterday and she said it was a false morel. I wasnt sure and she got me questioning myself lol


----------



## bexinthewoods (Mar 25, 2020)

StaceAk said:


> Thank you!! I gave my mom some of the mushrooms i found yesterday and she said it was a false model. I wasnt sure and she got me questioning myself lol


The only "false morel" you have to worry about around here is _Gyromitra esculenta - _but it has a red to dark brown, brain-like cap that is not attached and not hollow when you cut it. Once you compare it to true morels, it's hard to confuse them. Remember: all edible morels are hollow when sliced. And don't be deterred by perfectly imperfect true morels that have weird curves!


----------



## StaceAk (Mar 27, 2020)

bexinthewoods said:


> The only "false morel" you have to worry about around here is _Gyromitra esculenta - _but it has a red to dark brown, brain-like cap that is not attached and not hollow when you cut it. Once you compare it to true morels, it's hard to confuse them. Remember: all edible morels are hollow when sliced. And don't be deterred by perfectly imperfect true morels that have weird curves!


Yeah I knew about the red brown ones and I was pretty sure the pic I sent wasnt a false but my mom said she seen somewhere that it was ...so I figured better safe than sorry now and I can assure my mom I was NOT out to poison her ! Lol


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

StaceAk said:


> Hey can anyone tell me if this is a false morel ?


That could be a verpa bohemia.

Cut in half to verify where the cap connects to the stem. Check the differences between verpa bohemia and morchella semilibera.


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

I've had verpas I picked up a foot over from a half free. Always cut in half, IMO.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Hunted a spot this morning that I found last year and picked 13 nice blacks. This afternoon I decided to find some new patches and lucked out finding 3 patches totaling another 47 for 60 for the day. Hunted a couple of very dependable yellow grey patches with nothing to show.


----------



## StaceAk (Mar 27, 2020)

Zabz said:


> That could be a verpa bohemia.
> 
> Cut in half to verify where the cap connects to the stem. Check the differences between verpa bohemia and morchella semilibera.


There were 3 in the 160 I found I wasnt at her house to look at them ...she threw them out to be on the safe side. If I find another one I will inspect it more closely.


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

StaceAk said:


> There were 3 in the 160 I found I wasnt at her house to look at them ...she threw them out to be on the safe side. If I find another one I will inspect it more closely.


They are sneaky!


----------



## StaceAk (Mar 27, 2020)

Ok so I found one in some I was soaking so it was kinda squishy..what do y'all think?


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

That one looks sketch to me. Half frees I find have just a tiny bit off the stem, that looks like it could be either or.


----------



## StaceAk (Mar 27, 2020)

Zabz said:


> That one looks sketch to me. Half frees I find have just a tiny bit off the stem, that looks like it could be either or.


I tossed it one tiny mushroom not worth it..


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

Some people say verpas are edible. I like to be certain. Any doubt it's thrown out. Left half free, right verpa.


----------



## StaceAk (Mar 27, 2020)

Zabz said:


> Some people say verpas are edible. I like to be certain. Any doubt it's thrown out. Left half free, right verpa.


Ok that pic helped a lot thank you


----------



## Jacob Meadows (Apr 9, 2017)

StaceAk said:


> Hey can anyone tell me if this is a false morel ?


That’s all I have found so far this year. Had a bacon cheeseburger with a heap of them on top last night.


----------



## Jacob Meadows (Apr 9, 2017)

Jacob Meadows said:


> No, half free. That’s all I have found so far this year. Had a bacon cheeseburger with a heap of them on top last night.


----------



## forestghost (Apr 1, 2020)

FOWLER267 said:


> I went to LBL yesterday and spent about four hours looking. They have an area that was just burned off and I have heard that can stimulate the shrooms...? I didn't find any but on the plus side, it seems to have wiped the ticks out!! I kept looking and finally found a tulip poplar and found the very first Morel after a long 15 seasons or so of looking!!
> 
> I kept on looking as I wanted atleast six for that firs taste of Morels after so long..... Didn't find another but I did fry that lone shroom up!


When was it burned?


----------



## forestghost (Apr 1, 2020)

bexinthewoods said:


> Same here - I keep getting discouraged because of the seemingly perfect conditions, lack of ANY fungi in spots, and the massive hauls that other people seem to be having in SoKY.


If I were still living in BG I would definitely go hit Mammoth Cave area.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Anyone else besides me thinking we may be in for a special season here in KY? I’ve picked morels for 30 years and this was easily my best March ever. 2017 was previously my best March with 148 morels. This March has produced 343 for me, 172 from Hart county and 171 from Jefferson county. I just looked at the extended 14 day forecast and didn’t see any of the excessive temps that can quickly stunt or end the season. If that holds true, then all we need is some timely rains to make the next 2 weeks exceptional.


----------



## forestghost (Apr 1, 2020)

rick said:


> Anyone else besides me thinking we may be in for a special season here in KY? I’ve picked morels for 30 years and this was easily my best March ever. 2017 was previously my best March with 148 morels. This March has produced 343 for me, 172 from Hart county and 171 from Jefferson county. I just looked at the extended 14 day forecast and didn’t see any of the excessive temps that can quickly stunt or end the season. If that holds true, then all we need is some timely rains to make the next 2 weeks exceptional.


thats exactly what's in the forecast on my side.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Yay Brandon!!! Did you make it to LBL?


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Picking number three in my private woods. Small but very tasty!


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

Nothing in butler county yet


----------



## bexinthewoods (Mar 25, 2020)

Found 7 more in my very public spot in Warren County - I would have let them grow if it were private land


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm sure this year is a special year for those who have spots lol... For the folks that don't we are out of luck lol. 5th year for me still haven't found not a one. I got permission to hunt more areas and nothing on either. I have about 6 spots that I have gotten permission to search and all never turn up anything. That being said the land owners haven't said they have ever found any on there property but it's areas to look never the less. Been trying to find someone who has a spot they could take me to where they know they pop up and share some with me ... No luck on that either.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Im in Barren Co. I would go to Mammoth Cave like I did last year but the problem is I went and hunted 3 areas for about 8 hours and found nothing yet I see people with pics of bags full from there... I just can't seem to find any anywhere.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

rick said:


> Hunted a spot this morning that I found last year and picked 13 nice blacks. This afternoon I decided to find some new patches and lucked out finding 3 patches totaling another 47 for 60 for the day. Hunted a couple of very dependable yellow grey patches with nothing to show.
> View attachment 26544


hey..Those look really Good


----------



## Olivia Yates (Mar 30, 2020)

I’ve been searching all week here in Henry County on our private land. I can’t find a thing! But if ticks were Morels I’ve hit the jackpot!! I don’t think I’m too far north, but I am new to model hunting!


----------



## Coaster Dad (Mar 9, 2020)

Olivia Yates said:


> I’ve been searching all week here in Henry County on our private land. I can’t find a thing! But if ticks were Morels I’ve hit the jackpot!! I don’t think I’m too far north, but I am new to model hunting!


I think it's still a little early for you. We're in Madison, and the wave is just starting to get to Rockcastle on our southern border. This rain and the upcoming days of warm temps should be good for everyone. I'm not checking our spots again until at least friday. Like you we are covered in ticks, and I have pulled 11 already from me, and countless from our clothes. Good luck and safe hunting!


----------



## Olivia Yates (Mar 30, 2020)

Thank you! I’m not giving up!


----------



## bexinthewoods (Mar 25, 2020)

Chad Herig said:


> I'm sure this year is a special year for those who have spots lol... For the folks that don't we are out of luck lol. 5th year for me still haven't found not a one. I got permission to hunt more areas and nothing on either. I have about 6 spots that I have gotten permission to search and all never turn up anything. That being said the land owners haven't said they have ever found any on there property but it's areas to look never the less. Been trying to find someone who has a spot they could take me to where they know they pop up and share some with me ... No luck on that either.


I don't have access to private land, other than a small farm that produces no morels, so I just explore city parks! Thought for sure it was hopeless until I started finding some two days ago - before this year, I'd have to trek up to Indiana and go in the back country within the Hoosier National Forest. Try places you wouldn't expect and pay attention to trees! We had a lot of flooding so I plan on walking the rivers soon.


----------



## Shroomin117 (Apr 3, 2018)

I’m in Coxs creek bardstown ky area. Anyone in my neck of the woods? Have only had a small opportunity to look. Anyone finding them around me or is it a bit early for me?


----------



## Phidippus (Apr 1, 2017)

Found 33 blacks in LaRue on Monday. Also found some Dryad's saddles. Use the latter in Oriental dishes.


----------



## Mythical1 (Apr 1, 2020)

I found these beauties on my own land in Calloway County, 8mi from LBL. Found a few on Mar 30, then yesterday it rained so I stayed in.

This was 2 hours of searching! Very happy to have found any.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

My wife and I picked 13 more nice blacks this afternoon and a bonus bunch of oysters. Also found another set of twins.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

My son and his family had an even better day finding 89 in Grayson county today. 18 blacks and the little greys and yellows are really popping down there. They found 71 of those little guys! These were around hickories on N, E and SE facing hillsides.


----------



## StaceAk (Mar 27, 2020)

Shroomin117 said:


> I’m in Coxs creek bardstown ky area. Anyone in my neck of the woods? Have only had a small opportunity to look. Anyone finding them around me or is it a bit early for me?


I live in coxs creek bardstown area as well but fairly new to the area. I have a couple private lands I have looked around and nothing... Luckily I have a spot in grayson co. But it's a hour drive so I dont get to go as often as I want but i have found over 300 in grayson!


----------



## StaceAk (Mar 27, 2020)

Zabz said:


> That could be a verpa bohemia.
> 
> Cut in half to verify where the cap connects to the stem. Check the differences between verpa bohemia and morchella semilibera.


Ok here's another pic??


----------



## Joey Dub. (Apr 2, 2020)

Every spring I take a week or two and travel the country in search of the Elusive Morel Mushroom! I fish and hunt and camp more than anyone I’ve ever met. With that said, the beautiful morel is my favorite thing to chase! I’m currently on the Kentucky/Tennessee line. Started my search about a week ago. Only 9 blacks so far and after the last couple rains it’s starting to look a little more like spring is unfolding here. Wanna stay a little longer.. looking for recruits to search. Not finding the dead elms and Ash trees down as much as I do in the states north of here. If you wanna team up with me, I’ll give you every one I find. If we find a bunch, I’ll take 5 for dinner


----------



## Joey Dub. (Apr 2, 2020)

Forgot to mention, I’ve been watching this site for about 6 years now. I love you guys for sharing all the info to teach us young pups in the game how to do it. Not much of an internet guy, never did Facebook or anything like that so this is new to me posting like this. Figured it was time to start helping you all anyway I can and give back to such a great group of nature loving people. LBL is where I’m at right now. How long, idk. The rains and temps will be dictating where the wind blows me to next...


----------



## BlakeDaniel (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey all.

I'm new to the morel hunt. I think I've gone hunting half a dozen times so far, for maybe 20 hours? I found my first today, and it was really rewarding - like i found gold. I did my best to scour the nearby area for it's brothers and sisters, but didn't have any luck after the one. But I'll keep checking back there in the upcoming days.

I'm hunting on private land that I have access to in Oldham County, I'm wondering if the mushrooms hit here a little later since we're a little north? Also the south facing slopes on the property are all in low laying areas and may be staying cooler through the night and morning? Or maybe, I'm just not seeing what's there... Anyway, I've got the bug and have been enjoying it so far. Looking forward to more successes soon.


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

StaceAk said:


> Ok here's another pic??


 You really need to cut them in half before soaking them.

Key ID point is that there are wispy white fibers in the inside of the stalk and if they are soaked it's hard to tell.


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

Zabz said:


> You really need to cut them in half before soaking them.
> 
> Key ID point is that there are wispy white fibers in the inside of the stalk and if they are soaked it's hard to tell.


You're probably fine regardless, verpas will usually only cause digestional distress in some people.

The cap seems maybe pitted but it's a small specimen. Usually half free morels are no more than half free of the stem and that looks like 90% free. I'd pitch it, too much doubt in my mind.


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

45 today in breckinridge county. Most were small ones though.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

BlakeDaniel said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I'm new to the morel hunt. I think I've gone hunting half a dozen times so far, for maybe 20 hours? I found my first today, and it was really rewarding - like i found gold. I did my best to scour the nearby area for it's brothers and sisters, but didn't have any luck after the one. But I'll keep checking back there in the upcoming days.
> 
> I'm hunting on private land that I have access to in Oldham County, I'm wondering if the mushrooms hit here a little later since we're a little north? Also the south facing slopes on the property are all in low laying areas and may be staying cooler through the night and morning? Or maybe, I'm just not seeing what's there... Anyway, I've got the bug and have been enjoying it so far. Looking forward to more successes soon.


Congrats, keep finding and pushing them north to the Hoosier state.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Zabz said:


> You're probably fine regardless, verpas will usually only cause digestional distress in some people.
> 
> The cap seems maybe pitted but it's a small specimen. Usually half free morels are no more than half free of the stem and that looks like 90% free. I'd pitch it, too much doubt in my mind.





Zabz said:


> You're probably fine regardless, verpas will usually only cause digestional distress in some people.
> 
> The cap seems maybe pitted but it's a small specimen. Usually half free morels are no more than half free of the stem and that looks like 90% free. I'd pitch it, too much doubt in my mind.





BlakeDaniel said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I'm new to the morel hunt. I think I've gone hunting half a dozen times so far, for maybe 20 hours? I found my first today, and it was really rewarding - like i found gold. I did my best to scour the nearby area for it's brothers and sisters, but didn't have any luck after the one. But I'll keep checking back there in the upcoming days.
> 
> I'm hunting on private land that I have access to in Oldham County, I'm wondering if the mushrooms hit here a little later since we're a little north? Also the south facing slopes on the property are all in low laying areas and may be staying cooler through the night and morning? Or maybe, I'm just not seeing what's there... Anyway, I've got the bug and have been enjoying it so far. Looking forward to more successes soon.


Way to stay with it, the more you hunt, the more knowledge, the more spots the, more you find. As @wade says, you won't know unless you go.


----------



## Woodruss's buddy (Mar 18, 2020)

My usual spots are yet to produce,I've been every day or two and nada. I know persistence is key someone said that can't think who. I'm In Boyd co


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jashroomer said:


> Way to stay with it, the more you hunt, the more knowledge, the more spots the, more you find. As @wade says, you won't know unless you go.


Thats Right


----------



## StaceAk (Mar 27, 2020)

Zabz said:


> You're probably fine regardless, verpas will usually only cause digestional distress in some people.
> 
> The cap seems maybe pitted but it's a small specimen. Usually half free morels are no more than half free of the stem and that looks like 90% free. I'd pitch it, too much doubt in my mind.


Yeah i usually cut them in half before soaking but was in a hurry this time and didn't will make sure to cut them next time ....i.pitched them all had about 10 in the 160 bunch so it wasnt worth the risk even if it just gives you the bubble guts!


----------



## YellaMorchella (Apr 18, 2018)

Anyone in, or found some in, Christian County? Still no luck here for me .


----------



## FOWLER267 (Mar 8, 2020)

forestghost said:


> When was it burned?




A few weeks ago


----------



## Kelly (Apr 1, 2017)

Tiffany Joy said:


> Hello mushroom friends! I am new at foraging for Morels and thought I'd introduce myself and say I have been enjoying all the posts everyone has shared so far! I'm still fairly new to West Kentucky (about 1.5 years since we relocated here). We actually live on my husband's family property we have partially inherited, and we have roughly 100 acres of mature (hardwood) wooded area. I am looking forward to getting out into the woods and seeing what I can find. I know we have a massive amount of various mushrooms that grow throughout the year, and have enjoyed a very large harvest of chicken of the woods since we have been here... so I'm fairly confident we will find some morels too.
> 
> Question though, I know this rain we've had should help with morel growth, but with the weather dipping down over the last couple of days with this cold front that's come through, will that affect the growth of the morels, causing it to slow until it warms back up... or does it not matter? TIA for all the info y'all share!


Many are found in LBL , I’ve seen folks with baskets of them. Temp is everything. Soil temp 45-55 degrees seems to be the key. Heavy spring rain after a dry spell seems to make them pop. We need some warmer nights right now as we have plenty of rain. Keep looking, south facing hills start producing first. They should become plentiful very very soon.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

Found 3 babys trying to pop! Hopefully they continue to grow with no rain in the forecast. Jefferson county btw


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Anyone going out today or this weekend


----------



## bexinthewoods (Mar 25, 2020)

wade said:


> Anyone going out today or this weekend


Found one baby gray in my public spot! Going to try again after the warmth this weekend/after the first or second day of rain we're expecting Mon/Tue! Has anyone had any luck finding them under pine trees or right near where a lake/river had flooded?


----------



## Olivia Yates (Mar 30, 2020)

I went again today! Nothing! And it looks like prime morel habitat! Dead ash, elms and sycamores. It’s a low lying area so maybe not warm enough. My Aunt who was an avid hunter in Southern Indiana said to look for blooming Trilliums. My trillums haven’t bloomed yet, red buds are just starting to show in the woods. Here’s a pic of the trillums I found. Going back Sunday or Monday! Location Henry county close to KY River.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Finally after 3 years of searching... It has happend. I found 3 blondes today in the Mammoth Cave area. I plan on going back for sure since I finally found an area with then!!! Super pumped and hope more will be in the area I searched in the coming weeks.


----------



## StaceAk (Mar 27, 2020)

Went again today in Grayson co. Found 226 ....some were small some were dried up..but still a nice day!


----------



## Jacob Meadows (Apr 9, 2017)

Chad Herig said:


> Finally after 3 years of searching... It has happend. I found 3 blondes today in the Mammoth Cave area. I plan on going back for sure since I finally found an area with then!!! Super pumped and hope more will be in the area I searched in the coming weeks.


Great Job!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Chad Herig said:


> Finally after 3 years of searching... It has happend. I found 3 blondes today in the Mammoth Cave area. I plan on going back for sure since I finally found an area with then!!! Super pumped and hope more will be in the area I searched in the coming weeks.


Very Nice.. i Love Mammoth Cave Area


----------



## YellaMorchella (Apr 18, 2018)

Awesome find!


----------



## Jacob Meadows (Apr 9, 2017)

Found a few more


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Got 3 more today! I know it's not alot BUT hey I'm just happy to be getting some... By the way is it still early for the bigger blondes?


----------



## StaceAk (Mar 27, 2020)

Chad Herig said:


> Got 3 more today! I know it's not alot BUT hey I'm just happy to be getting some... By the way is it still early for the bigger blondes?


Congrats!!


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Olivia Yates said:


> I went again today! Nothing! And it looks like prime morel habitat! Dead ash, elms and sycamores. It’s a low lying area so maybe not warm enough. My Aunt who was an avid hunter in Southern Indiana said to look for blooming Trilliums. My trillums haven’t bloomed yet, red buds are just starting to show in the woods. Here’s a pic of the trillums I found. Going back Sunday or Monday! Location Henry county close to KY River.



I love Trilliiums. I transplanted some from one of my spots to my yard, and they are just about to bloom!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Picked 12 blacks Friday in a new spot in Edmonson county. 1st time to hunt that property. Added another 13 yellows/greys today in Hart while taking my grandson turkey hunting.


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

Nothing today in Menifee county. Third time going out and still no luck. Unfortunately access to a few of my spots are closed due to covid-19. The hills of Menifee still may need a couple of warmer nights and hopefully some will pop. Anyone around Morehead having any luck yet?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Brandon.g said:


> Thanks Mrs mac  I was just frustrated, as I'll continue to hunt as much as I can even if I don't find any.
> 
> I wonder if it's even legal to hunt for them at LBL? I know I mentioned hunting at Fort Massac State Park on a another mushroom forum, and a guy told me that the game warden caught him on year and told him all the plants animals and mushrooms are protected, and that he had to dump all his morels out on the ground.
> 
> I would think most National parks would be like this, but who knows. I would like to find out though, and hit up LBL sometime though


Excuse me? It's obvious you have a computer, so go on your state's DNR website and look for the regs! JEEZ! How much sense does that take? Know the regs BEFORE you go in! And beware of rangers who say you have to forfeit your morels. They could just be looking for a good meal on the cheap. 

I knew a guy who got "busted" for morel hunting where it was totally legal, and he knew it! But, there's a big, tall ranger, armed and threatening him with violence. What's he supposed to do? He made a show of handing the ranger his bag, but pulled it back at the last minute. He then squished every morel in that bag! Turned them all into mush! He then handed the bag back to the ranger saying, "Here you go! You can have them now!"

He said if looks could kill, he'd be buried 60 foot deep!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

shroomsearcher said:


> Excuse me? It's obvious you have a computer, so go on your state's DNR website and look for the regs! JEEZ! How much sense does that take? Know the regs BEFORE you go in! And beware of rangers who say you have to forfeit your morels. They could just be looking for a good meal on the cheap.
> 
> I knew a guy who got "busted" for morel hunting where it was totally legal, and he knew it! But, there's a big, tall ranger, armed and threatening him with violence. What's he supposed to do? He made a show of handing the ranger his bag, but pulled it back at the last minute. He then squished every morel in that bag! Turned them all into mush! He then handed the bag back to the ranger saying, "Here you go! You can have them now!"
> 
> He said if looks could kill, he'd be buried 60 foot deep!


i love this up yours ..mr. Ranger ..story


----------



## Bub shep (Apr 6, 2020)

Anyone round Harlan know of any hickory chickens yet my hot spots ain't produced yet or staying dormant this year Im usually finding by now ramps have Been up awhile bears lettuce too


----------



## Bub shep (Apr 6, 2020)

Any knowledge is welcome always willing to learn more I wanna be able to feed my family when nothing is available in life so knowledge is key to survival any info greatly appreciated


----------



## bexinthewoods (Mar 25, 2020)

Waiting for that rain! Anyone find any this weekend during this mini-dry spell? Planning to go hunting during the peak of the rain storm to deter the apparent fellow hunter in my park spot (only park around the area not closed because of the virus, saw footprints on Friday and only 1 morel found when the previous pattern was ~10 each trip)? I did manage to find about 6 MASSIVE turkeys in one of my private spots, but brought the wrong tools for that job! Lol.

My selected trails in Mammoth and in other popular nature areas were PACKED, so many people and absolutely nothing (not even other fungi). 

Here's a question: Is the shut down positive for more hunters to have the time to hunt, or negative because it causes a lot of hunters to have to search harder/farther/longer with their spots being closed/crowded/discovered? Food for thought! All apart of the hunt, in my opinion, but I'd love to hear everyone's thoughts!


----------



## bexinthewoods (Mar 25, 2020)

Here's a photo of my one find on Friday morning, when I discovered the footprints:


----------



## BlakeDaniel (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey there. I posted a few days ago that i had just found my first morel. I went back to the same general area with no luck a couple times. Is anyone else hunting in Oldham County, too early here for peak hunting? Also, I plan to go out again after our next good rain, will they be showing themselves a day or so after the rain hits, or should I wait a little longer? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Olivia Yates (Mar 30, 2020)

BlakeDaniel said:


> Hey there. I posted a few days ago that i had just found my first morel. I went back to the same general area with no luck a couple times. Is anyone else hunting in Oldham County, too early here for peak hunting? Also, I plan to go out again after our next good rain, will they be showing themselves a day or so after the rain hits, or should I wait a little longer? Thanks for any advice.


I’m right down the road in Henry county! I’ve been out every other day this week and nothing! Hoping this rain coming in helps!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

My wife and I had a cool day today. We picked 43 total this morning in Jefferson county. What was so cool is that we found 22 big yellows/greys all under 1 apple tree, 4 blacks of which 3 were very fresh, 9 half frees and 8 of the small grey/yellow variety. I don’t believe I have ever found all four of those varieties in the same day. My son and I took a walk on our 11 acres this afternoon checking around poplars and found 4 small yellows under 1 of the big poplars.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Chad Herig said:


> Got 3 more today! I know it's not alot BUT hey I'm just happy to be getting some... By the way is it still early for the bigger blondes?


Yes. From the pics you posted, you are killing babies!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

BlakeDaniel said:


> Hey there. I posted a few days ago that i had just found my first morel. I went back to the same general area with no luck a couple times. Is anyone else hunting in Oldham County, too early here for peak hunting? Also, I plan to go out again after our next good rain, will they be showing themselves a day or so after the rain hits, or should I wait a little longer? Thanks for any advice.


The soil temps have risen considerably the past few days. I think the next rain will be just what the morel doctor ordered for those greys and yellows to really start popping.


----------



## FOWLER267 (Mar 8, 2020)

So.... Has anyone had any luck with one of these Spore Kits you see advertised for Morels? I'm finding several poplar trees and a few elms but no shrooms??? I'm tempted to try to create a spot?


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

Goomba shroom! said:


> Nothing today in Menifee county. Third time going out and still no luck. Unfortunately access to a few of my spots are closed due to covid-19. The hills of Menifee still may need a couple of warmer nights and hopefully some will pop. Anyone around Morehead having any luck yet?


I have found 12 so far. Temps are right. Undergrowth is getting right. We need rain (hopefully today or tomorrow) & it should get good in a hurry!


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

I did 2 8 hour days in estill this weekend.
Sure looked dry!
I was really disappointed... I thought I’d strike out all together but 4 hours in I found a sad small dry morel on a dead elm!
Few hours later I found 4 more by the road... spent the rest of that day walking right off the road and ended up with about 20 but they were all strays, never found more than a few together.
They were all soooo small, and all had dry tips, like I said... DRY!
I found them all on ridge tops, were it was the most dry, none down in the ravines or washes... really didn’t make sense to me, what’s worse, I must have checked 200 poplars, nothing on any! 
Same for dead ash, found lots, but no fungi 
All of em were greys or blondes, no blacks at all, just small greys that were on the way out so they’d have never gotten blonde.
The 7 day has me bummed, we need the rain and it’s already getting too hot, but 50/35 and rain for the next week sounds cold!
Hopefully it’s what the morels need... I feel like I missed em already but I’ve been out 2-3 days a week since the first of March.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Got some more today!! Makes 11 for the year.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Also found a new area with a bunch of little morels just popping so hopefully I got another area.. and I hope they all get big, left them to grow so hopefully no one else will pick em lol.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Chad Herig said:


> Also found a new area with a bunch of little morels just popping so hopefully I got another area.. and I hope they all get big, left them to grow so hopefully no one else will pick em lol.


Glad for you that you’re finding some! Your pics are of the variety of yellows that don’t grow very big. I usually pick those when I find them since they don’t grow much after being up a couple of days.


----------



## SawyerShrooms (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey, new to the group y’all. Thought it might help for spotting when they start coming up... I’ve been hunting in several counties in N Central KY and really haven’t come across much. Found 8 in a patch last week but all small and dry so I left them for spore spread. Are we still early on the season here? I’m figuring it’s just bc no rain. I’ve got several good spots and nothing is producing...


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

rick said:


> The soil temps have risen considerably the past few days. I think the next rain will be just what the morel doctor ordered for those greys and yellows to really start popping.


Thank You @rick for your Excellent Reporting for us all


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Chad Herig said:


> Also found a new area with a bunch of little morels just popping so hopefully I got another area.. and I hope they all get big, left them to grow so hopefully no one else will pick em lol.


Looking Real Good @Chad Herig


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

rick said:


> Glad for you that you’re finding some! Your pics are of the variety of yellows that don’t grow very big. I usually pick those when I find them since they don’t grow much after being up a couple of days.


Good to know... I noticed all the little ones where around that same size and all in a little patch together... If there not going to get much bigger do you think a bigger variety will be found in the same area?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Chad Herig said:


> Good to know... I noticed all the little ones where around that same size and all in a little patch together... If there not going to get much bigger do you think a bigger variety will be found in the same area?


I haven’t had much success finding the big yellows in the Mammoth Cave Park area. I don’t find them in the same environments that I find the smaller yellows/greys and blacks. The ones that I have found have been along creeks and drainages near sycamore. I would think you would also find them around some elm and possibly poplar in that area. Good luck!


----------



## Coaster Dad (Mar 9, 2020)

Swayback said:


> I did 2 8 hour days in estill this weekend.
> Sure looked dry!
> I was really disappointed... I thought I’d strike out all together but 4 hours in I found a sad small dry morel on a dead elm!
> Few hours later I found 4 more by the road... spent the rest of that day walking right off the road and ended up with about 20 but they were all strays, never found more than a few together.
> ...


We search about 300 acres west of you in the bybee/waco area. I agree it is too dry and the forecast is turning cold. Hopefully the storms and rain coming through tonight make them pop without the freeze they are predicting. Some of our best spots are bare and we have groves of elm/poplar/ash and sycamore. Even the washes on south facing hills are not showing any signs. Strange season already. We found grays/blondes last year just starting to pop on north slopes on the 23rd of April last year. Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

SawyerShrooms -- Love your Avatar . . . Maybe the one who taught you?


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Yea let's hope this freeze holds off ... Suppose to get low 30s Thurs-Fri here ... Hoping it stays above the frost level. Good start so far would hate for a mid season freeze to knock it all down.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

So its really dry here in louisville ky, only found 3 small greys that were burnt and one decent yellow that was drying up. My hot spots havent produced at all yet. With this no rain you all think that the season will be over here?


----------



## Blackmallard (Apr 8, 2020)

Been Searching in west KY with no luck. Am I too late?? Hoping the rains tonight will help


----------



## Mythical1 (Apr 1, 2020)

I go out on my land every day and I'm finding them over a large area, but very few. Today and yesterday I found two each day. Before that 3 or 4 at the most in one trip. And only morels too. No chanties or boletes yet. 

I think if we get a good soaking rain, that will really kick off a good spurt of growth. It seems like the morels haven't peaked yet. Maybe we get some variety happening soon too?

I am in Calloway Co, about 8mi from LBL. The one day I went to LBL I got zip.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> So its really dry here in louisville ky, only found 3 small greys that were burnt and one decent yellow that was drying up. My hot spots havent produced at all yet. With this no rain you all think that the season will be over here?


I hunted a spot today in Jefferson that usually produces a lot of yellows and greys, big and small and didn’t find one. If it doesn’t happen after tonight’s rain, it may be close to being over. These 3 hot days in a row didn’t help any.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

rick said:


> I hunted a spot today in Jefferson that usually produces a lot of yellows and greys, big and small and didn’t find one. If it doesn’t happen after tonight’s rain, it may be close to being over. These 3 hot days in a row didn’t help any.


I really hope that rain hits here. Bc this is the first year my hot spots havent produced. Usually just around one ash tree i hunt every year in one spot always produced at least 20 or more. Yeah this dry spell really killed it. Im thinking of maybe hunting Henry county this weekend bc they had some rain last night


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> I really hope that rain hits here. Bc this is the first year my hot spots havent produced. Usually just around one ash tree i hunt every year in one spot always produced at least 20 or more. Yeah this dry spell really killed it. Im thinking of maybe hunting Henry county this weekend bc they had some rain last night


Sometimes all it takes is watching the radar to see what areas received rain recently. Last week the southern half of the state got a rain that missed us up here and I headed south and did well.


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

Goomba shroom! said:


> Nothing today in Menifee county. Third time going out and still no luck. Unfortunately access to a few of my spots are closed due to covid-19. The hills of Menifee still may need a couple of warmer nights and hopefully some will pop. Anyone around Morehead having any luck yet?


I’ve had a good week w/ a little over 100 found. It seems to just now be starting over here. Clear evidence that the grays popped in the last few days. Good luck!


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

Skeeter said:


> I’ve had a good week w/ a little over 100 found. It seems to just now be starting over here. Clear evidence that the grays popped in the last few days. Good luck!


Skeeter what county are you in?


----------



## Mythical1 (Apr 1, 2020)

Had a very nice rain overnight last night in Calloway Co, LBL area. 

In a situation like this....dry and warm/hot for days on end, been finding only a couple of morels every day in well shaded areas, now a soaking rain overnight and a bright sunny morning.

What time of day do y'all think would be best to go out? I'm thinking after 3pm, but I've always wondered about this. Seems like the later I go out, the more they will have had time to grow.

Any suggestions? Thank you!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Mythical1 said:


> Had a very nice rain overnight last night in Calloway Co, LBL area.
> 
> In a situation like this....dry and warm/hot for days on end, been finding only a couple of morels every day in well shaded areas, now a soaking rain overnight and a bright sunny morning.
> 
> ...


If you’re hunting the smaller type of greys and yellows I bet you will find some this afternoon that that are probably an inch or slightly taller. But if you wait until tomorrow or Saturday they will probably be closer to their full 
size. As for the big yellows and greys, they may be up but they will take @ a week to be very good picking size. That being said, if you’re hunting a heavily hunted public area, you might want to get out there this afternoon.


----------



## Mythical1 (Apr 1, 2020)

rick said:


> If you’re hunting the smaller type of greys and yellows I bet you will find some this afternoon that that are probably an inch or slightly taller. But if you wait until tomorrow or Saturday they will probably be closer to their full
> size. As for the big yellows and greys, they may be up but they will take @ a week to be very good picking size. That being said, if you’re hunting a heavily hunted public area, you might want to get out there this afternoon.


Thanks Rick. I have 44 private acres, so I'm not worried about anyone else finding them. Thanks for the timeline information. I thought it would be better to wait a little while after the rain, rather than go out immediately. I've only been a mushroom forager for about 4 years, and this is my first season with morels, so I'm still learning the quirks. I bet after 20 years I'll still be learning the quirks, lol.


----------



## Terry c (Apr 8, 2018)

I've been out in the woods 5 times in Jefferson county. I've found over 500, mostly blondes and greys. My best year ever. And some of the biggest mushrooms I've ever found . Just a couple pics of a few of them


----------



## LauraMommaMorel (Mar 30, 2020)

Mythical1 said:


> Had a very nice rain overnight last night in Calloway Co, LBL area.
> 
> In a situation like this....dry and warm/hot for days on end, been finding only a couple of morels every day in well shaded areas, now a soaking rain overnight and a bright sunny morning.
> 
> ...


Had my best find ever at 10:00 AM.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Terry c said:


> View attachment 27688
> View attachment 27690
> I've been out in the woods 5 times in Jefferson county. I've found over 500, mostly blondes and greys. My best year ever. And some of the biggest mushrooms I've ever found . Just a couple pics of a few of them


Awesome! It has been my best season so far in the 30 years of picking morels. When did you start finding the greys and blondes this season? I’m finding very few. What part of the county are you finding yours?
I’ve found 243 in Jefferson and 199 in Hart but the vast majority of mine have been blacks.


----------



## SawyerShrooms (Apr 8, 2020)

morelsxs said:


> SawyerShrooms -- Love your Avatar . . . Maybe the one who taught you?


 Yes haha that’s my grandfather. It’s been a family tradition. He’s taught me everything I know. I usually hunt them in Ohio but now I’m in KY bc of school and the Army so I’m trying to hunt them here. Haven’t had much luck yet though.


----------



## Terry c (Apr 8, 2018)

rick said:


> Awesome! It has been my best season so far in the 30 years of picking morels. When did you start finding the greys and blondes this season? I’m finding very few. What part of the county are you finding yours?
> I’ve found 243 in Jefferson and 199 in Hart but the vast majority of mine have been blacks.


Last week I started finding the blonds and greys in eastern Jefferson county. The week before, I was finding blacks in Taylor county


----------



## SawyerShrooms (Apr 8, 2020)

Welp I hit a spot I had in Jefferson Co this afternoon and came back with 9... all small blondes and greys around elms... Was going to post a pic but it won’t let me bc I’m new. I’m planning to drive to and hunt Mammoth Cave after class tomorrow... Any advice?!?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

SawyerShrooms said:


> Welp I hit a spot I had in Jefferson Co this afternoon and came back with 9... all small blondes and greys around elms... Was going to post a pic but it won’t let me bc I’m new. I’m planning to drive to and hunt Mammoth Cave after class tomorrow... Any advice?!?


Hunt the E and N facing hillsides that are predominantly poplar and pignut hickory.


----------



## YellaMorchella (Apr 18, 2018)

Found a few small ones in LBL today. My first find in Kentucky!


----------



## Mythical1 (Apr 1, 2020)

YellaMorchella said:


> View attachment 27748
> Found a few small ones in LBL today. My first find in Kentucky!


Congrats! I walked around LBL for 3 hours today and found nothing. Second time with no luck there.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

So, I haven't found one single morel since my first finds.

Is it safe to say the the season is over?


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

Brandon.g said:


> Is it safe to say the the season is over?


surely not


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

I’m debating getting out there the next few days, it’s nice out now but the forecast looks cool, as far as I can tell it’s still awfully dry... not sure if any of the cold cloudy days are supposed to include much rain.

Most of the spots I’ve checked haven’t had much fungi action at all, but judging by the plants it should be time, but they’ve all be pretty dry.

I’m not sure what to do... seems some folks are in the middle of a bunch of morels and a bunch of spots haven’t hit yet... or might not hit at all...

Looks like I need to pack up and head towards Jefferson county!
Never hunted there, other than nolin I’m not sure where to hunt there, I’m sure there’s good spots on the river.


Did anywhere in the state get significant rain in the past few days?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Swayback said:


> I’m debating getting out there the next few days, it’s nice out now but the forecast looks cool, as far as I can tell it’s still awfully dry... not sure if any of the cold cloudy days are supposed to include much rain.
> 
> I watched the radar Wednesday night when the cold front blew
> 
> ...



I watched the radar Wednesday night when the cold front blew through and it appeared that most of the state received adequate rain to make some pop.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I hunted a spot in Jefferson this morning that usually produces good #’s of both varieties to greys and yellows. I’m puzzled by my finds. I picked 2 small yellows, 3 big blondes and 2 extremely fresh blacks. The yellows and blondes appeared to have been up for probably a week and the 2 blacks looked last they had popped in the last couple of days. I didn’t find any new greys or yellows as a result if Wednesday’s rain!


----------



## LauraMommaMorel (Mar 30, 2020)

YellaMorchella said:


> View attachment 27748
> Found a few small ones in LBL today. My first find in Kentucky!


Love that tiedie touch of grey! Sixty some years young nowadays...when I was a youngster in Paoli, IN, took a small dose of a cube I had just grown. Went out to a totally new spot on my parent's land. Meditative kinda state reached, climbed over a fence into a beautiful stand of elm, hickory and oak. To my surprise, was in a honey hole of golden ones! Had told my mom about taking the cube before going out that morning (Her comment? "You're gonna kill yourself!") Even told her I wasn't taking a bag cause didn't want to jinx my hunt...Wow. Should've seen her eyes light up after I took her back there to fill up three paper grocery bags in half an hour! Patch produced for two more weeks...years later went back...area was clear cut. I cried...


----------



## Terry c (Apr 8, 2018)

I found 62 more today in Jefferson county. And I left at least that many about the size of a pencil eraser. I'll check them next week


----------



## SawyerShrooms (Apr 8, 2020)

Welp I just got back from hunting today... Decided to hit 2 places in Spencer Co rather than go all the way to Mammoth Cave today... didn’t turn up a single thing. Trilliums were up, may apples, poplar and sycamore. Made no sense... If anyone wants to hunt together in Jefferson Co or somewhere I’d love to maybe learn a thing or two bc idk what’s going on.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

SawyerShrooms said:


> Welp I just got back from hunting today... Decided to hit 2 places in Spencer Co rather than go all the way to Mammoth Cave today... didn’t turn up a single thing. Trilliums were up, may apples, poplar and sycamore. Made no sense... If anyone wants to hunt together in Jefferson Co or somewhere I’d love to maybe learn a thing or two bc idk what’s going on.


Have the dandelions started to go to seed yet. When you see the 1st one starts to seed is the absolute best time in my opinion. Yes you can find them before then but that’s the best time for a novice hunter. Not the yard full of seeded dandelions but the 1st ones you see.


----------



## Matthew Saltsman (Apr 7, 2020)

Few hours at mammoth cave. Makes about 200 for the week. Hoping it don’t frost tonight.


----------



## YellaMorchella (Apr 18, 2018)

Mythical1 said:


> Congrats! I walked around LBL for 3 hours today and found nothing. Second time with no luck there.


Thanks, I hope you at least had a nice walk in the woods. I hope you have some better luck! Keep your eyes peeled


----------



## Swayback (Mar 5, 2018)

Are you guys finding up high or down in the bottoms?

I haven’t found any down on the ky River this year, I know I didn’t miss em... but all I’ve found is tiny one up on ridges.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Matthew Saltsman said:


> Few hours at mammoth cave. Makes about 200 for the week. Hoping it don’t frost tonight.


Congrats Matthew! I’m heading that way this morning to hunt my farm that is @ 1 mile for The Park. Thanks for the encouraging report!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I checked on several patches today and found 14 yellows and most were drying out already. Wednesday’s rain missed my farm evidently. I found a tissue I had dropped last weekend and it didn’t even appear to have been rained on at all.


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

Nothing again today in Menifee county. It is so dry out there. No signs of any fungus other than dried up devils urn. I havent even seen any dryads saddle in my hunting areas which is super suprising. Its interesting to hear some of yall are having record years. Hopeful for a nice soaking rain and another warm spell! But these cold nights ahead have me worried... Hen of the woods season was a bust and now the morels... Sad times indeed


----------



## Matthew Saltsman (Apr 7, 2020)

You’re welcome. Good luck. They are out there big and small. 


rick said:


> Congrats Matthew! I’m heading that way this morning to hunt my farm that is @ 1 mile for The Park. Thanks for the encouraging report!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

My son and I picked a spot in Grayson that he picked last weekend and we only found 6 small yellows that weren’t fresh.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

So we are definitely getting the much needed rain today... but we are suppose to go into a cold spell for the next couple of days... You think once it warms back up more Morels will pop or are we to late in the season for that?


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

My haul today in bardstown! Going to go recheck this spot again in a few days after this rain. Found all of them around one ash in a 15ft radius


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

For me, it’s been a good season so far. Found the biggest batch (size-wise) of morels today since I started hunting several years ago. Have found nearly 300 for the season. Thankful to get out in the woods during the interesting time we’re living in right now.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Chad Herig said:


> So we are definitely getting the much needed rain today... but we are suppose to go into a cold spell for the next couple of days... You think once it warms back up more Morels will pop or are we to late in the season for that?


Interesting question. Soil temps have dropped by 10+ degrees in the past 4 days and the coming week’s forecast will continue the downward trend of those temps into the range that the blacks pop. Is it even possible to see the blacks pop again in areas that they had already stopped popping? Will we see a stretching of the yellow/grey season? I’ve never seen weather like this during the morel season where soil temps reverted like they have to such an extreme.


----------



## SawyerShrooms (Apr 8, 2020)

Skeeter said:


> For me, it’s been a good season so far. Found the biggest batch (size-wise) of morels today since I started hunting several years ago. Have found nearly 300 for the season. Thankful to get out in the woods during the interesting time we’re living in right now.


Skeeter, what county are you in? I just wanted to gauge if maybe it’s just hitting where I’ve been looking different. Hoping the rain will bring them up though!


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

I just don't know how you guys are doing it!

Nothing else has popped since my last finds, because it's been freezing cold, I assume.

I'm done for the season, it' just not worth my time anymore.


----------



## Olivia Yates (Mar 30, 2020)

My first morels ever!! I didn’t give up! i Found 39 on a ridge top! I cried! And I realize I didn’t harvest them right. I took a knife but didn’t use it! Won’t happen again! Location. North Eastern Henry county. Along with some witches butter and wood ears!


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> Skeeter what county are you in?


Rowan. Been out again this evening. Just realized the overwhelming majority I’ve found this season so far has been up high. 
Found a few low this evening, but left them. I want to see what this cold weather the next couple of days does to them. I’m afraid popping time will come to a screeching halt for anything that isn’t up yet. I hope I’m wrong.


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

rick said:


> I watched the radar Wednesday night when the cold front blew through and it appeared that most of the state received adequate rain to make some pop.


The rain helped last week. I went to a place that I’d been 2 days before, only finding a few, to finding darn near a sackful on the same hill yesterday. Best overall sized morels I’ve ever found. I’ve found nearly 300 this season and probably 280 have been toward ridge tops. I am finding very little down low.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Olivia Yates said:


> My first morels ever!! I didn’t give up! i Found 39 on a ridge top! I cried! And I realize I didn’t harvest them right. I took a knife but didn’t use it! Won’t happen again! Location. North Eastern Henry county. Along with some witches butter and wood ears!


Very Nice Finds @Olivia Yates 
no Worries you haven't completely ruined that spot..some will still be Poppin there again next year..


----------



## Olivia Yates (Mar 30, 2020)

Olivia Yates said:


> My first morels ever!! I didn’t give up! i Found 39 on a ridge top! I cried! And I realize I didn’t harvest them right. I took a knife but didn’t use it! Won’t happen again! Location. North Eastern Henry county. Along with some witches butter and wood ears!


 I forgot to add a few pics of the witches butter and woodears! They were beautiful! 

Just FYI, research shows witches butter has the potential to treat respitory complications!


----------



## Olivia Yates (Mar 30, 2020)

Brandon.g said:


> I just don't know how you guys are doing it!
> 
> Nothing else has popped since my last finds, because it's been freezing cold, I assume.
> 
> I'm done for the season, it' just not worth my time anymore.


Don’t give up!!


----------



## Coaster Dad (Mar 9, 2020)

My 8 year old killed it today. Only 7-8, but good blondes. Wet soupy old growth stuff that produces year after year. These are North bound blondes in basic wash conditions. Our normal hot spots are dry and wanting...more like frozen after this week. Somewhere in Madison Ky... He has a channel on the tube...search LiamOutLoud....


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

Finally found 34 yesterday in northern Oldham county. We’ve been hunting rather consistently and I was kinda getting nervous but like usual OC runs behind other places. Pretty thankful right now


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Olivia Yates said:


> I forgot to add a few pics of the witches butter and woodears! They were beautiful!
> 
> Just FYI, research shows witches butter has the potential to treat respitory complications!



Oh man those wood ears are prime!

Have you ever eaten them?

I eat them every time I get a chance, they are muy delecioso!!!


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Olivia Yates said:


> Don’t give up!!


Man, it's freezing here and we have a hard frost tonight!

How the heck are they even still growing in the horrible conditions?

Thanks for the encouragement though


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Honestly thought the season was over for me... Went behind my house into the woods out of boredom. Have searched back there for years with nothing... Not a very big wood lot, maybe 2 acres. I'll be darn if I didn't find a small patch. All of them were right next to Tulip Tree roots. Found 3 fresh and the rest either dried or topped by animals. Good to see I have a mini patch near me


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

myfinds712 said:


> Finally found 34 yesterday in northern Oldham county. We’ve been hunting rather consistently and I was kinda getting nervous but like usual OC runs behind other places. Pretty thankful right now


Awesome! I was wondering if we would see any reports from you this year.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Just spent 2 hours checking yellow/grey patches that I have picked for 20 years and didn’t find a single one! This was in Hart. Very frustrating yellow/grey season for me following my best black season ever. Starting to wonder if it is almost over in south central KY. Surely not already!


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Lol just went back out and found a few more... Again most past there prime but I got 3 more good enough to eat.


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

myfinds712 said:


> Finally found 34 yesterday in northern Oldham county. We’ve been hunting rather consistently and I was kinda getting nervous but like usual OC runs behind other places. Pretty thankful right now


 I checked the tops of the south facing hills in Morgan Park today, and found nothing. I did scout a couple elm/oak groves with dead trees that I'm hoping produce once it gets warm for a few days coming up.


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

Olivia Yates said:


> My first morels ever!! I didn’t give up! i Found 39 on a ridge top! I cried! And I realize I didn’t harvest them right. I took a knife but didn’t use it! Won’t happen again! Location. North Eastern Henry county. Along with some witches butter and wood ears!


I'm heading to B-ham once it warms back up. With all this time off I gotta find SOMEthing. Also; you might check lower lying areas once its been warm for a couple days.


----------



## SawyerShrooms (Apr 8, 2020)

Well I checked two different spots I had, one that had been producing well and all I could come up with were 4 yellows total, two at each spot... All were small. Am I doing something wrong? Why are the yellows I’m finding not looking like some of the ones posted, and large like I’ve found in the past? They all seem to be dying when I find them. Also can anyone tell me what type of mushrooms these are that I found all around this tree?


----------



## SawyerShrooms (Apr 8, 2020)

Skeeter said:


> Rowan. Been out again this evening. Just realized the overwhelming majority I’ve found this season so far has been up high.
> Found a few low this evening, but left them. I want to see what this cold weather the next couple of days does to them. I’m afraid popping time will come to a screeching halt for anything that isn’t up yet. I hope I’m wrong.


Haha no wonder you’ve been doing pretty well! I went to Morehead. Go Eagles!! That’s God’s country out there. Can’t wait to get back out there after graduation. I’m at a different school in Louisville now doing a graduate program through ROTC so I’ve been stuck here. Hoping to get out there next weekend after finals though if the picking is still good by then.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

SawyerShrooms said:


> View attachment 28484
> 
> 
> View attachment 28486
> ...


Nothing wrong... Almost all yellows I have found this year have been small... This one is my biggest of the year.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

Hoping we have a longer season this year bc of the weather. Found this little guy at one of my spots in bardstown where i found all my others the other day. Only looks a few days old. So maybe more will pop this week and next with warmer weather


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

silentm999 said:


> I checked the tops of the south facing hills in Morgan Park today, and found nothing. I did scout a couple elm/oak groves with dead trees that I'm hoping produce once it gets warm for a few days coming up.


These were all on south facing ridges and I’m really close to the park.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

SawyerShrooms said:


> View attachment 28484
> 
> 
> View attachment 28486
> ...


Relax! It's only mid-April in a cold Spring! They're beginning to find some in southern Ohio as well, but nothing box office! All we can hope is that these temps knock things back a bit. Imagine living where I do, NE Ohio! We're always the last in the state to get going, and it can be really chancy! But, when you think about it, we're not that much different than a lot of other places. 

Well, unless you live in Oklahoma I guess!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

SawyerShrooms said:


> View attachment 28484
> 
> 
> View attachment 28486
> ...


Those are what we call LBM's (little brown mushrooms). There are MANY varieties and can be very difficult to positively identify. Best to stay away from these.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

SawyerShrooms said:


> View attachment 28484
> 
> 
> View attachment 28486
> ...


_*Those are Coprinellus micaceus.

I actually eat these, and they are quite tasty.

But you shouldn't until you get more acquainted with them, and have the correctly identified as being so ;-)*_


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

Can someone ID these?


----------



## Terry c (Apr 8, 2018)

I found 58 more today in Jefferson. Some almost dried up, but some were extremely fresh ! So that gives me hope for a longer season!


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

Terry c said:


> I found 58 more today in Jefferson. Some almost dried up, but some were extremely fresh ! So that gives me hope for a longer season!
> View attachment 28828
> View attachment 28828


What was the location like? South facing ridge with plenty of light around a Tulip Poplar? I'm not having any luck at all in Henry/Oldham the past couple weeks, but I don't have a go to spot yet either.


----------



## Baileyboo32 (Apr 17, 2020)

Y’all still finding decent shrooms? Anyone in western Kentucky? I’m thinking it’s too dry, coupled with the fact we had a few nights at/below freezing, we may just be SOL already. Not ready to throw in the towel yet though


----------



## Terry c (Apr 8, 2018)

silentm999 said:


> What was the location like? South facing ridge with plenty of light around a Tulip Poplar? I'm not having any luck at all in Henry/Oldham the past couple weeks, but I don't have a go to spot yet either.


I have found 99% of this season ar the edge of a wetland. Its almost completely flat. And most are around mature Elm trees. It's a heavily shaded woods also


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

My last 4 trips in the past week have produced zero morels. Hard for me to believe it may be already over in my areas.


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

Found 23 in breckinridge county yesterday. Some fresh and a few were dried a little. May get another week of a few


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

silentm999 said:


> View attachment 28818
> View attachment 28820
> Can someone ID these?


You need a gill shot.

Most likely Pluteus.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 1, 2017)

Baileyboo32 said:


> Y’all still finding decent shrooms? Anyone in western Kentucky? I’m thinking it’s too dry, coupled with the fact we had a few nights at/below freezing, we may just be SOL already. Not ready to throw in the towel yet though


----------



## Kelly (Apr 1, 2017)

It’s been really tough finding any around here in Land Between the Lakes area. I found a couple of small yellows 3 Wks ago when it was warmer. Yesterday was in the 60s but none were found. This has been a cool and dry April so far. You??


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

silentm999 said:


> View attachment 28818
> View attachment 28820
> Can someone ID these?


No


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

shroomsearcher said:


> Relax! It's only mid-April in a cold Spring! They're beginning to find some in southern Ohio as well, but nothing box office! All we can hope is that these temps knock things back a bit. Imagine living where I do, NE Ohio! We're always the last in the state to get going, and it can be really chancy! But, when you think about it, we're not that much different than a lot of other places.
> 
> Well, unless you live in Oklahoma I guess!


thats what im see'n Relax


----------



## Baileyboo32 (Apr 17, 2020)

Kelly said:


> It’s been really tough finding any around here in Land Between the Lakes area. I found a couple of small yellows 3 Wks ago when it was warmer. Yesterday was in the 60s but none were found. This has been a cool and dry April so far. You??


Found one worth pickin’ today in McCracken County. This was my first! Saw some teensy ones that we’re leaving for the rain so that they can grow. I hope there are at least a couple more weeks. It’s a relaxing family-friendly activity my whole family enjoys.


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

rick said:


> My last 4 trips in the past week have produced zero morels. Hard for me to believe it may be already over in my areas.


I am fearful that this cold snap is going to ruin things here in OC.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

any of Yall still Hunting down there 
im thinking there should still be plenty on both sides of the Ohio River


----------



## Coaster Dad (Mar 9, 2020)

Been out for the last 30 days in SE central KY. Found huge blondes early this week on old growth on North facing hills. I think it was too dry, wet, then too cold. Could kill the season or make for huge late blooms. Funny how north hills pop first around here. They get the morning sun. Soil temps are bouncing around like crazy. I'm hoping this shocks blooms next week. Ridges did good the last 2 weeks.


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

Terry c said:


> I have found 99% of this season ar the edge of a wetland. Its almost completely flat. And most are around mature Elm trees. It's a heavily shaded woods also


Mature elms that are still very much alive? Im new to this, and was led to believe that morels prefer mature trees in the process of dying.


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

Brandon.g said:


> You need a gill shot.
> 
> Most likely Pluteus.


Im 99% sure that you are correct.


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

Brandon.g said:


> You need a gill shot.
> 
> Most likely Pluteus.


----------



## Terry c (Apr 8, 2018)

silentm999 said:


> Mature elms that are still very much alive? Im new to this, and was led to believe that morels prefer mature trees in the process of dying.


Well, 90% of the elms in ky are dying, but I found most around elms that were still relatively healthy. Bark still on. And around fallen elms too


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

Terry c said:


> Well, 90% of the elms in ky are dying, but I found most around elms that were still relatively healthy. Bark still on. And around fallen elms too


Didnt know that. Thanks! I need all the info I can get. Ran into a few morels on accident a few years back, and since Im laid off its the first spring Ive had time to hunt. Hopefully the warmer temps this week make some pop up.


----------



## Coaster Dad (Mar 9, 2020)

10 Bloom Boom! Finally found these MONSTERS in the bottoms. Searched the exact spot 2 weeks ago and nothing. Check out the stems on these hogs, caught them just in time. Hoping this week starts jumping things off. Madison County Ky bottoms 15 feet off creek bank near ash and sycamore.


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

Found 82 today. Big nice ones


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

Steven Hendrick said:


> Found 82 today. Big nice ones


Where are you located county wise?


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> Where are you located county wise?


Breckinridge county


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

Coaster Dad said:


> View attachment 29362
> View attachment 29358
> 10 Bloom Boom! Finally found these MONSTERS in the bottoms. Searched the exact spot 2 weeks ago and nothing. Check out the stems on these hogs, caught them just in time. Hoping this week starts jumping things off. Madison County Ky bottoms 15 feet off creek bank near ash and sycamore.


Thanks for keeping me motivated after putting up goose eggs every day for weeks!


----------



## Coaster Dad (Mar 9, 2020)

silentm999 said:


> Thanks for keeping me motivated after putting up goose eggs every day for weeks!


It's a slow wave. This could be a boom or bust year. Honestly I think we go into May on this one. If the ground temps during rain are right I go hunt, does not matter about the forecast. Kentucky soil temps are at the mesonet . We always run about 4 above that FYI  Here's my deal...dry, rain, cold. Too dry 2 weeks ago, got rain, turned cold. This week could be an unusual thing...i'd be hunting in the 60's+ if enough rain. It was too dry, got rain, and then too cold. Season is kicked back a few days. Harder to find them in the deep green stuff, they are going to be there.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Terry c said:


> Well, 90% of the elms in ky are dying, but I found most around elms that were still relatively healthy. Bark still on. And around fallen elms too


Never pass up an elm, big, small, dead, alive.


----------



## Terry c (Apr 8, 2018)

I went to a new spot today. In Shelby county. Found 64. Only a couple were fresh . Probably the end of the season in this neck of the woods. But it was a good season. Found over 700 total!


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

Coaster Dad said:


> It's a slow wave. This could be a boom or bust year. Honestly I think we go into May on this one. If the ground temps during rain are right I go hunt, does not matter about the forecast. Kentucky soil temps are at the mesonet . We always run about 4 above that FYI  Here's my deal...dry, rain, cold. Too dry 2 weeks ago, got rain, turned cold. This week could be an unusual thing...i'd be hunting in the 60's+ if enough rain. It was too dry, got rain, and then too cold. Season is kicked back a few days. Harder to find them in the deep green stuff, they are going to be there.


Most of the places Ive been the past weeks seem to have been too dry.


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

Coaster Dad said:


> It's a slow wave. This could be a boom or bust year. Honestly I think we go into May on this one. If the ground temps during rain are right I go hunt, does not matter about the forecast. Kentucky soil temps are at the mesonet . We always run about 4 above that FYI  Here's my deal...dry, rain, cold. Too dry 2 weeks ago, got rain, turned cold. This week could be an unusual thing...i'd be hunting in the 60's+ if enough rain. It was too dry, got rain, and then too cold. Season is kicked back a few days. Harder to find them in the deep green stuff, they are going to be there.


I have two more unexplored spots. One in Oldham, and one in Jefferson. Should I wait until after the rain Thursday, or just go ahead and hunt? Im worried Ill miss some if I wait if the terrain is moist enough, but also worried theyre currently too dry like most of what Ive seen thus far.


----------



## Terry c (Apr 8, 2018)

silentm999 said:


> I have two more unexplored spots. One in Oldham, and one in Jefferson. Should I wait until after the rain Thursday, or just go ahead and hunt? Im worried Ill miss some if I wait if the terrain is moist enough, but also worried theyre currently too dry like most of what Ive seen thus far.


----------



## Terry c (Apr 8, 2018)

I would go asap


----------



## Coaster Dad (Mar 9, 2020)

silentm999 said:


> I have two more unexplored spots. One in Oldham, and one in Jefferson. Should I wait until after the rain Thursday, or just go ahead and hunt? Im worried Ill miss some if I wait if the terrain is moist enough, but also worried theyre currently too dry like most of what Ive seen thus far.


I’d get out there when you have the chances. It is dry here everywhere except next to washes. I’d love to see a good drenching rain and 3 days of normal temperatures.


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

18 more today in breckinridge county that were fresh. Prob left 50 dried up ones. Puts me close to 300 for the year but only been out 5 or 6 times.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

silentm999 said:


> I have two more unexplored spots. One in Oldham, and one in Jefferson. Should I wait until after the rain Thursday, or just go ahead and hunt? Im worried Ill miss some if I wait if the terrain is moist enough, but also worried theyre currently too dry like most of what Ive seen thus far.


Your weather must be a lot different than ours has been. we're getting rain every 2-3 days! That, and it's been cold as Hell here in NE Ohio.


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

shroomsearcher said:


> Your weather must be a lot different than ours has been. we're getting rain every 2-3 days! That, and it's been cold as Hell here in NE Ohio.


Im in KY between Cincy, and Louisville. Been an unusually cold, and dry mid April. Rain coming later this week, and the temps are finally in the 60s. Hoping for some late bloomers to pop up.


----------



## katie p (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi guys! New to morel hunting and I’ve found 4 so far. I’m in Kenton county, Independence KY. Anyone around here finding any still?


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

Found on east facing hillsides under hickory trees


----------



## Mush-head (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm near Bardstown KY and new to hunting these. Like everyone else I have time this year to hunt and I'm following all the tips but have not seen any yet. The weather has been wierd, I just wonder if it has put an end to the season or if I should keep on looking? I have been going out about every other day for weeks and spending 2 hours or so each time, just getting a little discouraged!


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

Mush-head said:


> I'm near Bardstown KY and new to hunting these. Like everyone else I have time this year to hunt and I'm following all the tips but have not seen any yet. The weather has been wierd, I just wonder if it has put an end to the season or if I should keep on looking? I have been going out about every other day for weeks and spending 2 hours or so each time, just getting a little discouraged!


Same here. All of the places I've been seem to be far too dry. I'm hoping that the cold, and lack of rain is just pushing blooms back, and some more will show up after the rains this week. Thankfully, I found a pheasant's back, and a chicken of the woods, so my three straight weeks of hunting every day hasn't been a total loss.


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

Experienced hunters: are there usually may apples in the vicinity when you find morels? Seems like every photo/video I see there are may apples nearby, so I've made it a point to check around/under them.


----------



## Terry c (Apr 8, 2018)

silentm999 said:


> Experienced hunters: are there usually may apples in the vicinity when you find morels? Seems like every photo/video I see there are may apples nearby, so I've made it a point to check around/under them.


I've never actually found them UNDER may apples, but may apples are always a good indication that morel can grow there. They like the same type of soil moisture, PH, etc. So when I walk into a woods and see may apples, I know that at least shrooms CAN grow there. Hope that helps, without being too confusing, lol


----------



## Christopher Johnson (Apr 23, 2020)

Coaster Dad said:


> View attachment 29362
> View attachment 29358
> 10 Bloom Boom! Finally found these MONSTERS in the bottoms. Searched the exact spot 2 weeks ago and nothing. Check out the stems on these hogs, caught them just in time. Hoping this week starts jumping things off. Madison County Ky bottoms 15 feet off creek bank near ash and sycamore.


Found these at the bottom of a south facing slope. Next to a Creek. Lots of shade and wet


----------



## ukwildcat2007 (Apr 23, 2020)

Coaster Dad said:


> View attachment 29362
> View attachment 29358
> 10 Bloom Boom! Finally found these MONSTERS in the bottoms. Searched the exact spot 2 weeks ago and nothing. Check out the stems on these hogs, caught them just in time. Hoping this week starts jumping things off. Madison County Ky bottoms 15 feet off creek bank near ash and sycamore.


wow, great pics. ive found morels every year since i was little, but ive never found any of those massive blondes in the spots I hunt. Got friends who find them. Guess I should venture out lol. im from estill county, home of the mtn mushroom festival.


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

Terry c said:


> I've never actually found them UNDER may apples, but may apples are always a good indication that morel can grow there. They like the same type of soil moisture, PH, etc. So when I walk into a woods and see may apples, I know that at least shrooms CAN grow there. Hope that helps, without being too confusing, lol


Thats what I reckoned. Hoping that todays rain makes a few pop up around the dozens of may apple patches Ive been through the past few weeks. Got one unexplored spot left, then Im going to double back to all of the very dry areas Ive explored. At least I found a pheasant’s back, and a sulfur shelf, so even if I dont snag any morels, Im not empty handed.


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

Steven Hendrick said:


> Found 82 today. Big nice ones


What part of Kentucky?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Mush-head said:


> I'm near Bardstown KY and new to hunting these. Like everyone else I have time this year to hunt and I'm following all the tips but have not seen any yet. The weather has been wierd, I just wonder if it has put an end to the season or if I should keep on looking? I have been going out about every other day for weeks and spending 2 hours or so each time, just getting a little discouraged!


I looked my whole first year without a single find! Very discouraging! I was hunting on my fish & game club where a couple of members had clued me in that there were morels there. They gave me some further tips and told me to keep looking. I eventually found some, and started developing some knowledge of my own. Yes! Keep looking! You can't find them if you don't look for them!



silentm999 said:


> Same here. All of the places I've been seem to be far too dry. I'm hoping that the cold, and lack of rain is just pushing blooms back, and some more will show up after the rains this week. Thankfully, I found a pheasant's back, and a chicken of the woods, so my three straight weeks of hunting every day hasn't been a total loss.





silentm999 said:


> Experienced hunters: are there usually may apples in the vicinity when you find morels? Seems like every photo/video I see there are may apples nearby, so I've made it a point to check around/under them.


May apples are pretty much everywhere, so they are not a real "indicator" species for morels. Pay more attention to the tree species nearby where you find morels. I also find morels where there are no may apples whatsoever. There's also a hardwood ridge where I find chanterelles. They are may apples all over the place, but I have never found a morel there. But, it's all oak, maple, and beech. Not really the kinds of trees I usually find morels near.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

I think most of us use the mayapples to judge if the time is getting right. You start seeing may apples, morels should be coming on.


----------



## BlakeDaniel (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey all. I'm new to morel hunting... I went a few times last year, and spent many hours looking in the last three weeks. I finally found a patch in Oldham County yesterday, and I was thrilled. I don't know much, but based on how consistently I'm hunting it feels like they are just coming on on around here and there's more good mushrooms still coming... but what do I know.


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

myfinds712 said:


> What part of Kentucky?


It was breckinridge county


----------



## Coaster Dad (Mar 9, 2020)

ukwildcat2007 said:


> wow, great pics. ive found morels every year since i was little, but ive never found any of those massive blondes in the spots I hunt. Got friends who find them. Guess I should venture out lol. im from estill county, home of the mtn mushroom festival.


Thank You! We were in shock for a few minutes. These were found right on the border of Estill & Madison. We visit the festival every year, it's about 6 miles from us. Missing not having it this year, we really like the rock show also.

If you search for "morel mushroom hunting: kentucky giant morel mushrooms" on the you tube the hunt will show up. The thumbnail looks like this:


----------



## Mush-head (Apr 6, 2020)

Went out looking for a bit today, no morels yet in my part of the woods but I did find these cool jelly ears! Anyone here eaten these before?


----------



## Baileyboo32 (Apr 17, 2020)

This tree just fell on the field across from my neighborhood, is it a slippery elm?


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

Found these about 2 hours ago in bullitt/jefferson county line


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> Found these about 2 hours ago in bullitt/jefferson county line
> View attachment 30272


Nice! I was hunting at Jefferson Memorial today. Another goose egg.


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

BlakeDaniel said:


> Hey all. I'm new to morel hunting... I went a few times last year, and spent many hours looking in the last three weeks. I finally found a patch in Oldham County yesterday, and I was thrilled. I don't know much, but based on how consistently I'm hunting it feels like they are just coming on on around here and there's more good mushrooms still coming... but what do I know.
> View attachment 30138


I'm gonna be hunting around the OC tomorrow.


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

shroomsearcher said:


> I looked my whole first year without a single find! Very discouraging! I was hunting on my fish & game club where a couple of members had clued me in that there were morels there. They gave me some further tips and told me to keep looking. I eventually found some, and started developing some knowledge of my own. Yes! Keep looking! You can't find them if you don't look for them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been targeting Tulip Poplar, and Elm. Wish I could find an old, unkempt orchard.


----------



## ukwildcat2007 (Apr 23, 2020)

Coaster Dad said:


> Thank You! We were in shock for a few minutes. These were found right on the border of Estill & Madison. We visit the festival every year, it's about 6 miles from us. Missing not having it this year, we really like the rock show also.
> 
> If you search for "morel mushroom hunting: kentucky giant morel mushrooms" on the you tube the hunt will show up. The thumbnail looks like this:
> View attachment 30178


 Thanks, i'll watch the video. wow, we're close. i live a mile from bybee pottery nowdays on the madison side.


----------



## ukwildcat2007 (Apr 23, 2020)

Went ahead and clicked subscribe for ya. awesome video. i have some on there divin face to face with goliath groupers , but theyre marked private still i think.


----------



## Olivia Yates (Mar 30, 2020)

Mush-head said:


> Went out looking for a bit today, no morels yet in my part of the woods but I did find these cool jelly ears! Anyone here eaten these before?
> View attachment 30186
> View attachment 30188


Yes! I love wood ears! I boil them for a bit when they’re fresh, or you can let them dry up and use them for later! I found a bunch today I’m going to let dry! There’s a few videos you can watch on how to prepare!


----------



## SawyerShrooms (Apr 8, 2020)

Well I just got back from going to a place I had in Jeff Co going towards OC and didn’t find any morels. Found a fresh pheasant back a small chicken of the woods and a couple dying chanterelles... do y’all think all this rain will bring them back up or is it about over in this neck of the woods... have yet to find any big yellows this season.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Unfortunately I’m thinking it is over. My last 10 trips have produced zero from areas that have produced well for years. I’m checking one more place tomorrow that has produced big yellows in the past.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

rick said:


> Unfortunately I’m thinking it is over. My last 10 trips have produced zero from areas that have produced well for years. I’m checking one more place tomorrow that has produced big yellows in the past.


Say it ain't so. Here in central Indiana and hoping your season continues, hoping our's lasts a few more weeks.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

rick said:


> Unfortunately I’m thinking it is over. My last 10 trips have produced zero from areas that have produced well for years. I’m checking one more place tomorrow that has produced big yellows in the past.


I found these yesterday in jefferson county. Going to look tomorrow morning as well at some other spots. The ones in the pic some are not that old and the big yellows are prime. So my guess is some areas in these neck of the woods are at its prime but be gone soon.


----------



## Coaster Dad (Mar 9, 2020)

ukwildcat2007 said:


> Thanks, i'll watch the video. wow, we're close. i live a mile from bybee pottery nowdays on the madison side.


Drowning creek east is a good spot! Next 2 DAYS we're going to kill it  They're up by the billboards on 52 now. 52 lumber area...tell robbie neil sent ya'.


----------



## ukwildcat2007 (Apr 23, 2020)

Coaster Dad said:


> Drowning creek east is a good spot! Next 2 DAYS we're going to kill it  They're up by the billboards on 52 now. 52 lumber area...tell robbie neil sent ya'.


 You might not wanna tell everyone that, but thanks lol. So there are billboards on cow creek? i cant remember. I would love to go, but I wouldnt know whose property that even is. Dont wanna get in trouble. Not sure I know this robbie cat lol. Guy on the billboard?


----------



## SawyerShrooms (Apr 8, 2020)

Hunted another spot in Jeff co today in the rain... Very green. Conditions seem perfect with all the rain but no morels. Strange. I’m thinking it just didn’t do well in this part of the state this year bc the weather was so off. This is the only fungi I came across.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

silentm999 said:


> Experienced hunters: are there usually may apples in the vicinity when you find morels? Seems like every photo/video I see there are may apples nearby, so I've made it a point to check around/under them.





jashroomer said:


> I think most of us use the mayapples to judge if the time is getting right. You start seeing may apples, morels should be coming on.


As you can see, that is not the question the poster asked. I do agree with your post. If may apples aren't up and getting fairly well open, it's still too early. Last walk I took, the may apples were pretty small and still pretty closed up. It's been cold here. Just getting started.


----------



## rheaday (Apr 19, 2013)

Not a good year for me in Oldham County. I found 3 last week. The areas that I look have produced a lot more than that over the years. Going out to look today but thinking that the season is done.


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

Found a couple nice yellows on the ridge near a dying poplar in Menifee county today.


----------



## Christopher Johnson (Apr 23, 2020)

rheaday said:


> Not a good year for me in Oldham County. I found 3 last week. The areas that I look have produced a lot more than that over the years. Going out to look today but thinking that the season is done.


Im in nelson co. Im finding then everywhere! 3 dozen yesterday (Big one's) the season is not over yet. Keep looking


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

I feel like the big yellows are now starting to pop up in my spots which are in deep forested areas in the Daniel boone ntl forest. I'm going out Wednesday to check a couple other yellow hot spots.


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

I was hoping the rains would make some pop up in Oldham/Henry area today. Nada yet again. Too cold and too dry and now it seems to be too late. I did harvest a good chunk of Chicken of the Woods though. Pretty thrilled about that! I'm thinking that since I'm laid off I'll travel to southern Ohio, or EKY for a camping/foraging trip if people are still finding them.


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

Goomba shroom! said:


> I feel like the big yellows are now starting to pop up in my spots which are in deep forested areas in the Daniel boone ntl forest. I'm going out Wednesday to check a couple other yellow hot spots.


Northern or Southern part of the DB forest? Not looking for your spot, just thinking of traveling to EKY or Ohio so I can keep hunting. The weather has been too screwy here. Haven't found a thing, and I've hiked at least 50 hours.


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

rheaday said:


> Not a good year for me in Oldham County. I found 3 last week. The areas that I look have produced a lot more than that over the years. Going out to look today but thinking that the season is done.


I've been all over Henry and Oldham and found no morels. Did get a pheasant's back and a Sulfur Shelf though. Plus about a dozen tick bites. Ha.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Strangest season I have ever had. I picked over 300 blacks from 3/9-4/11 and was really pumped for the greys and yellows that I knew would be coming. I have not found a morel in my last 12 trips out and this is in spots that have produced for me for 20 years. I’m done and I don’t have a clue what happened to my late season. I know folks are still finding yellows and greys but my patches have been a bust.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

rick said:


> Strangest season I have ever had. I picked over 300 blacks from 3/9-4/11 and was really pumped for the greys and yellows that I knew would be coming. I have not found a morels I. My last 12 trips out and this is in spots that have produced for me for 20 years. I’m done and I don’t have a clue what happened to my late season. I know folks are still finding yellows and greys but my patches have been a bust.


so very terrible to here this @rick 
did you tell someone last year bout your spots..or is there a new neighborhood or business development nearby. 
and a chance that someone just cleaned it out on you??


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

wade said:


> so very terrible to here this @rick
> did you tell someone last year bout your spots..or is there a new neighborhood or business development nearby.
> and a chance that someone just cleaned it out on you??


It’s the strangest thing. It involves 2 different parts of the state that I have hunted one for 10 years and the other for 20 years. Both areas I know like the back of my hand and both very productive areas. One is public and the other is private. I don’t believe anyone I know (friend or relative has been picking these spots) but the public area may have been picked by someone who has found it. But I find it hard to believe that both spots could have been picked clean because we are talking about very large areas of ground for both areas.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

rick said:


> It’s the strangest thing. It involves 2 different parts of the state that I have hunted one for 10 years and the other for 20 years. Both areas I know like the back of my hand and both very productive areas. One is public and the other is private. I don’t believe anyone I know (friend or relative has been picking these spots) but the public area may have been picked by someone who has found it. But I find it hard to believe that both spots could have been picked clean because we are talking about very large areas of ground for both areas.


yep... know one finds them all..
so if they are all gone...i makes you think maybe, they never came up...


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

silentm999 said:


> Northern or Southern part of the DB forest? Not looking for your spot, just thinking of traveling to EKY or Ohio so I can keep hunting. The weather has been too screwy here. Haven't found a thing, and I've hiked at least 50 hours.


 Northern part. Check around sycamore and poplar. Thats where I mostly find the big yellows


----------



## Justin Carver (Apr 28, 2020)

Dfiggy28 said:


> I'm game. Where region are you in? If I may ask. I'm in Northeastern KY.


Anywhere near boyd or greenup county


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

Goomba shroom! said:


> Northern part. Check around sycamore and poplar. Thats where I mostly find the big yellows


Thanks! How are the ticks? Theyre awful here around Louisville. Pulled 11 off me my first day out.


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

silentm999 said:


> Thanks! How are the ticks? Theyre awful here around Louisville. Pulled 11 off me my first day out.


Ticks are definitely out and about around these parts. I usually spray my shoes and pants with off before heading in. A month ago I found a small one on my inner thigh and that bite took forever to heal. The itching was torture... But thats nothing compared to the chiggers I sometimes get into when I'm hunting chanterelles.


----------



## BlakeDaniel (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey friends, I've only really started hunting this year - I had some incredibly frustrating days, and a couple really exciting ones. But feel much more ready to go out next year with at least a clue where to begin.

Two days ago I found a stand of poplars... and a couple small grey morels that were in good shape. I also found 6-8 HUGE yellow morels (like 6-8 inches tall) that were crumbling and past their prime. i was bummed I missed them, but feel very excited to check that spot once or twice again this year... and will be sure to check it consistently all season next year.


----------



## silentm999 (Apr 15, 2020)

BlakeDaniel said:


> Hey friends, I've only really started hunting this year - I had some incredibly frustrating days, and a couple really exciting ones. But feel much more ready to go out next year with at least a clue where to begin.
> 
> Two days ago I found a stand of poplars... and a couple small grey morels that were in good shape. I also found 6-8 HUGE yellow morels (like 6-8 inches tall) that were crumbling and past their prime. i was bummed I missed them, but feel very excited to check that spot once or twice again this year... and will be sure to check it consistently all season next year.


Congrats on finding a spot! I came up empty on morels this season, my first, but I am going to travel to OH to continue the hunt in a couple days. Need a road trip, and finding a few would make me very happy!


----------



## BlakeDaniel (Apr 2, 2020)

Went back to the poplar stand in Oldham County today, and I found some big boys.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

BlakeDaniel said:


> Hey friends, I've only really started hunting this year - I had some incredibly frustrating days, and a couple really exciting ones. But feel much more ready to go out next year with at least a clue where to begin.
> 
> Two days ago I found a stand of poplars... and a couple small grey morels that were in good shape. I also found 6-8 HUGE yellow morels (like 6-8 inches tall) that were crumbling and past their prime. i was bummed I missed them, but feel very excited to check that spot once or twice again this year... and will be sure to check it consistently all season next year.


Hang in there, every year you gain more knowledge, which leads to more morels.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

BlakeDaniel said:


> Hey friends, I've only really started hunting this year - I had some incredibly frustrating days, and a couple really exciting ones. But feel much more ready to go out next year with at least a clue where to begin.
> 
> Two days ago I found a stand of poplars... and a couple small grey morels that were in good shape. I also found 6-8 HUGE yellow morels (like 6-8 inches tall) that were crumbling and past their prime. i was bummed I missed them, but feel very excited to check that spot once or twice again this year... and will be sure to check it consistently all season next year.


Happy to hear you’re finding some. It’s a learning process and finding those this season will make future seasons easier for you.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

With the covid thing I didn't make it to KY this year but I have found 23 pounds in OH and over half were half frees. Only 1 black.


----------



## SawyerShrooms (Apr 8, 2020)

Well with all the little to no finds in Central KY due to the poor weather I hunting in EKY, 20 min hunt after turkey hunting I found some giant yellows that had started to dry bc they’d been up so long proving the season was moving north and that we just got a crappy hand this year (unless you were in some special areas) In Ohio yesterday I found 84 blacks and popcorns in the matter of an hour and a half


----------



## Coaster Dad (Mar 9, 2020)

ukwildcat2007 said:


> You might not wanna tell everyone that, but thanks lol. So there are billboards on cow creek? i cant remember. I would love to go, but I wouldnt know whose property that even is. Dont wanna get in trouble. Not sure I know this robbie cat lol. Guy on the billboard?


  I was just throwing out some general info to throw off a few. Robbie owns NE Timber on Winston Rd. Estill side. I'm sure he knows a good spot or 2 with all the loggers coming in. I have a feeling you and I are neighbors  You don't fish with a guy named Glen do you?


----------



## James O. (May 3, 2020)

Good morning, y'all! Like many I'm extremely green to hunting and my wife and I just moved down to KY from NE Ohio. We've been here a couple months and I wanted to ask everyone/anyone about specifically what to look for on the ground when I'm hunting. My father-in-law has a plot of about 175 acres in Green County that we hunt deer and turkey on. It does however, have a nice creek running through it. Would staying along the creek by a good place to start my hunt? Thank you for any input!


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

James sounds like you might be a little late for Kentucky now NE Ohio should be getting prime


----------



## James O. (May 3, 2020)

parrothead said:


> James sounds like you might be a little late for Kentucky now NE Ohio should be getting prime


Damn, my timing sounds horrible haha. Thank you the heads up. I'll be more prepared next season.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

James, check back into this site and in the particular the Kentucky forum in the 1st week of March next year. There are usually some reports of finds in Kentucky starting in the 1st or 2nd week of March.


----------



## ukwildcat2007 (Apr 23, 2020)

Coaster Dad said:


> I was just throwing out some general info to throw off a few. Robbie owns NE Timber on Winston Rd. Estill side. I'm sure he knows a good spot or 2 with all the loggers coming in. I have a feeling you and I are neighbors  You don't fish with a guy named Glen do you?


I fish alone unless I have my lil girl with me. We go to whitehall sometimes strictly cuz they stock it with trout. I live on snowden.


----------



## mdreddog61 (May 6, 2020)

morelseeeker said:


> Let's start with this Kentucky thread for the great year opening up to us all!





morelseeeker said:


> Let's start with this Kentucky thread for the great year opening up to us all!


Shrooms lover in Somerset area curious if any of y'all are finding any round here yet?


----------



## loudog (May 7, 2020)

mdreddog61 said:


> Shrooms lover in Somerset area curious if any of y'all are finding any round here yet?


Also in Pulaski and have been meaning to post in the forum but didn't make an account until I saw your post.

I was first introduced to them at the end of that last rainy week in March when some folks working on our dock showed us they had found some on the path to the lake. I became obsessed and ended up collecting a few pounds worth after scourging our property through the month of April. This is near burnside island on a north-west facing cliffside with an assortment of sycamore, tulip poplars, ash and elm. 

Since then and to keep busy during the quarantine, I’ve been hunting incessantly for more but have become frustrated having no luck even after excursions to the Salt Petre Caves, Barren River park, Wolf Creek Dam and Beaver Creek Management area.

It being my first year, I can’t really tell if I’m looking in the wrong places (still learning to identify trees), at the wrong times (until last week we’d had cold+wet weeks and warm+dry weeks but no warm+wet weeks), or if people have already picked them. Been finding all sorts of other cool fungi including this bad boy at Green River park

After this past rain and because the temperature seems right, I will probably make a few more trips and check out Boone National Forest.


----------



## Coaster Dad (Mar 9, 2020)

ukwildcat2007 said:


> I fish alone unless I have my lil girl with me. We go to whitehall sometimes strictly cuz they stock it with trout. I live on snowden.


Gotcha! Rescued a Great Pyrenees for the Sheriff that lived down that way a few years ago. We're right on 52 in the woods before Estill.


----------

